# Keinerlei Ehrgefühl im Abbys?



## Kafka (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin, mir ist was recht unschönes aufgefallen. Im Abbys gibt es scheinbar keinerlei Sinn für Ehre. Beispiel: Sorcerer is gerade am Questen, will gerade ein Mob plätten da kommen 3 Assasinen getarnt an und rotzen ihn weg. Hab sowas halt schon mehrfach gesehen und auch selbt erlebt da stellt sich mir die Frage "Gibt es überhaupt ehrenvolles pvp in AION?" Ich mein es ist ja fast so das man alleine nicht aus dem Lager raus kann, ist das wirklich der Sinn des Ganzen? Oder habt ihr da schon was anderes erlebt?

Und Ja das ist ein bissal Mimimi weil ich als Stoffi halt oft und schnell zerhackt werde xD Aber ansich interessiert mich ob das so normal ist und wie eure Erlebnisse bisher so waren.^^

Naja cucu und Happy Halloween euch allen^^


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Oktober 2009)

Inzwischen finde ich dieses nichtmal mehr nervig. 
Viel schlimmer finde ich die,die Abwarten bis man selber stirbt damit die mehr Abysspunkte bekommen..


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> "Gibt es überhaupt ehrenvolles pvp in *<Insert Random MMO>*?"


fix'd.

Hat nix mit dem Spiel zu tun, sondern einzig und allein mit den Spielern und deren Charakter. PvP Griefing gabs in UO, Lineage 2, WoW, AoC, Warhammer, ... etc.


----------



## Redstorm (31. Oktober 2009)

nenn maln gegenbeispiel^^


----------



## mvposse (31. Oktober 2009)

is ja wie bei wow wenn der respwanmobs geklaut werden MMIMIMIMIMIMIIIMIMIMIIII


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2009)

finde ich auch kotzig! die quests führen einen ab 25 (?) ohnehin in den abyss, aber spaßig ist das bei weitem nicht. bei mir läuft das regelmäßig nach schema 0815 ab:

1.) ich werde beim questen von nem feindlichen spieler angegriffen
a) ich zerlege ihn/sie
b) er/sie zerlegt mich (kommt leider häufiger vor als option a) )

passiert option a) kommt stinke-(sp)asmo mit 7 freunden wieder, deren level mir mit "?" angezeigt wird.
ende vom lied: questen nicht mehr möglich, weil unsere kleinen dark-son-gokus mich ganken bis ich kein bock mehr habe.

auweh, pvp! mein ehrloses rachegefühl lässt mich auf 30 hochleveln und dann nehme ich mir die kleinen shâdôw-rôûges erstmal zur brust...


----------



## Skargork (31. Oktober 2009)

Zwei sachen kann ich dazu sagen:

1. Abyss ist ein Grp gebiet und als Magier kannst du auch solo locker questen und die verteidigen wenn nicht wie du sagtest 3 assas an dir dran stehen, was aber eigentlich nicht 100% der fälle ist. 

2. Alle feindlichen Spieler werden mit ? angezeigt dir wird nie das level gezeigt egal ob 20 lvl über oder unter dir, darum ist es auch so spannend nen duell zu machen da du nie weisst ob der dich nu weghauen kann oder du ihn.

mfg SKar


----------



## Nuffing (31. Oktober 2009)

Meine güte es ist nur ein Computerspiel... ich hab weder was davon andere zu verschönen, geschweige den wen von der anderen fraktion, und das ne assasine aus dem steath kommt ist ja wohl logisch...das ist die spielmechanik^^

Und 3 leute? Es ist halt nen gruppen spiel und zum questen ist der Abyss eben nicht gemacht, es ist ein PvP gebiet, wer ruhig questen will soll auserhalb des Abyss questen.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Meine güte es ist nur ein Computerspiel... ich hab weder was davon andere zu verschönen, geschweige den wen von der anderen fraktion, und das ne assasine aus dem steath kommt ist ja wohl logisch...das ist die spielmechanik^^
> 
> Und 3 leute? Es ist halt nen gruppen spiel und zum questen ist der Abyss eben nicht gemacht, es ist ein PvP gebiet, wer ruhig questen will soll auserhalb des Abyss questen.


Das Problem an dieser Ansicht ist nur, dass sie sich sehr schnell in's Gegenteil ändert, wenn du selbst mal was anderes ausser Assa spielst und keinen Stealth hast. Und du dann eben auf Gedei und Verderb der Willkühr anderer Spieler ausgesetzt bist.

Wer den Vorteil genießt, sich Kämpfe und deren Zeitpunkt raussuchen zu können, sollte weise mit dieser Macht umgehen. Schnell auf die dunkle Seite sonst sie führen dich kann, junger Padawan.

Aber das gejammer über solches "PvP" gabs schon zu WoW Zeiten, als Allianz und Horde Spieler das erste mal richtig im Schlingendorntal aufeinandertrafen. Und gebts doch zu: Irgendwie Spaß gemacht hats uns doch allen!


----------



## Nuffing (31. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das Problem an dieser Ansicht ist nur, dass sie sich sehr schnell in's Gegenteil ändert, wenn du selbst mal was anderes ausser Assa spielst und keinen Stealth hast. Und du dann eben auf Gedei und Verderb der Willkühr anderer Spieler ausgesetzt bist.
> 
> Wer den Vorteil genießt, sich Kämpfe und deren Zeitpunkt raussuchen zu können, sollte weise mit dieser Macht umgehen. Schnell auf die dunkle Seite sonst sie führen dich kann, junger Padawan.
> 
> Aber das gejammer über solches "PvP" gabs schon zu WoW Zeiten, als Allianz und Horde Spieler das erste mal richtig im Schlingendorntal aufeinandertrafen. Und gebts doch zu: Irgendwie Spaß gemacht hats uns doch allen!



Der Jäger in Aion ist die erste Stealth klasse die ich in MMos spiel, davor war es immer eine Jäger klasse und die hatten bis jetzt kein Stealth, somit war ich den selben problem ausgesetz, drotzdem ist es nur ein Computerspiel und teil der spielmechanik, genau so wie in einen Open PvP gebiet Open pvP einfach an der tagesordnung steht, das die leute nicht schlange stehen und warten bis einer mit seinen mob fertig ist damit sie ihn nach einander kloppen können ist klar^^

Wie gesagt, wenn das zu stressig ist, es gibt Gebiete ohne PvP zum questen, aber rumgeheule und anderen dann auch noch das PvP im PvP mies machen wollen...muss net sein^^


----------



## Detela (31. Oktober 2009)

Blulb =)
Liegt nur an dem charakter (rl) bzw alter des spielers


----------



## Brinsbüttel (31. Oktober 2009)

Ähm ... ich könnt mich irren, aber AION soll eigentlich nen PvP Game sein. Wenn mich einer umhaut während ich alleine queste im Abyss dann ist das halt so. Schließlich ist die andere Fraktion dafür da um sich gegenseitig umzuhauen und net um sich aus dem Weg zu gehen oder mit Wattebäusche um sich zu schmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wer damit net klar kommt sollte mal drüber nachdenken ob ein PvP Spiel das richtige für ihn ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und außerdem ist AION auch für Gruppen ausgelegt. Sucht euch Legionsmitglieder die euch helfen oder die Quest auch haben und rockt gemeinsam den Abyss. Macht erstens mehr fun und zweitens isses sicherer^^.


----------



## Kizna (31. Oktober 2009)

Mittlerweile interessiert es mich auch nicht mehr ob die Leute an einen Mob hängen oder nicht. Ist man mal so artig und wartet ab bis der Spieler durch ist, dann wird man sofort gerooted, feared oder in einen Baum verwandelt. 

Um das Ganze einfach auszudrücken: Ehrgefühl kann man sich in Aion einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (31. Oktober 2009)

Im Abyss geben die mobs viel mehr EXP als normal deswegen hab ich da auch mim gladi gegrindet nach einer stunde hatts mir gereicht wurde jede 10 minuten beim grinden von iwelchen cool vorkommenden spasten gekillt wo du als gladi eh nie an die range dds kommst ...-.-


----------



## __Bacardii__ (31. Oktober 2009)

Im Abyss geben die mobs viel mehr EXP als normal deswegen hab ich da auch mim gladi gegrindet nach einer stunde hatts mir gereicht wurde jede 10 minuten beim grinden von iwelchen cool vorkommenden spasten gekillt wo du als gladi eh nie an die range dds kommst ...-.-


----------



## __Bacardii__ (31. Oktober 2009)

sorry wegen doppelpost


----------



## Lanatir (31. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> fix'd.
> 
> Hat nix mit dem Spiel zu tun, sondern einzig und allein mit den Spielern und deren Charakter. PvP Griefing gabs in UO, Lineage 2, WoW, AoC, Warhammer, ... etc.


Jau specci, da haste ja mal völlig recht. PVP mmos ziehen durchaus auch häufig Spieler zweifelhaften charakters an.


----------



## Neduras79 (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja was soll man da drauf sagen!

Abyss ist halt eine RVR Zone! Da sollte man halt einfach mit Gruppe rein gehen auch wenn es paar Q gibt die solo sind.

Egal welches MMo du nimmst, es geht immer ungerecht zu im OpenPVP.
Ob WOW -> LV 80 killt lv 20
AOC -> siehe oben

WAR -> unter nen Schlachtzug geraten
AION -> siehe oben

Entweder du nimmst es wie es ist und suchst dir nen Schlachtzug/Gruppe und rusht auch mal über alles drüber...
oder du spielst nen Shooter oder Singlegames!

Lg


----------



## Brinsbüttel (31. Oktober 2009)

@Bacardii
Sag mal was erwartest du???? Daß die fröhlich an dir vorbeifliegen, nett winken, wenns ginge dich auch noch hotten oder was? Abyss = Kampfgebiet. Und Gamer die das Spiel verstanden haben, im Gegensatz zu dir, und dich killen als Spasten zu beschimpfen zeugt von deiner hohen Intelligenz (Achtung Ironie!!!). Kauf dir irgendnen Offline Spiel wo du in Ruhe deine XP grinden kannst und dir keiner was zu Leide tut, denn du bist mit deiner Aussage hier definitiv im falschen Game.


----------



## Pente (31. Oktober 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt ehrenvolles pvp in AION?


Ich hatte es schonmal in einem anderen Thread geposted aber tu es gern nochmal: open PvP ist niemals fair. Im open PvP gibt es einfach enorm viele Faktoren die es nahezu unmöglich machen einen fairen Kampf zu gestalten. Es beginnt schon damit, dass eh niemand weiss welches Level sein Gegenüber hat. So kommt es also auch gut und gern mal vor, dass Level 25 Spieler hoch motiviert einen Level 40 Spieler angreifen den sie nie angegriffen hätten wenn sie sein Level gesehen hätten. Als nächstes kommt die Situation: es ist ja nicht so, dass im Abyss alle nur rumstehen und auf PvP warten. Viele machen Quests, farmen Mobs usw. ... selbst wenn man wartet bis sie ihren Mob tot haben und geregged sind heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es ein fairer Kampf ist. Cooldown auf Schilde / Spells usw spielen hier eine ganz große Rolle. Dann gibt's natürlich noch die Spieler die in Überzahl einzelne Spieler töten. Das wird man nie vermeiden können aber man kann sich mit dem Gedanken trösten, dass sie kaum Abyss Punkte dafür bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Abyss gilt grundlegend: rot = tot. Versucht am besten erst garnicht einen Gegner bei euch in der nähe friedlich farmen zu lassen in der Hoffnung er würde euch auch in Ruhe lassen. Sobald sich eine günstige Gelegenheit oder eine Überzahlsituation ergibt wird er euch töten. So ist das im open PvP nunmal. Es gibt halt einfach keinen "fairen" Krieg.


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, was sich der TE bei der Erstellung seines Threads gedacht hat?!

Ich werde im Pvp Gebiet von Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion gekillt, gegankt, gewasauchimmert? HIIIIIILFEEEEEE!!!

Mami wo ist mein Sack mit Eiern abgeblieben... ich suche schon die ganze Zeit danach!


----------



## ctullhu (31. Oktober 2009)

naja das geht doch schon hier im thread los. 
sobald man gekillt wird, sind die gegner "spasten" oder "idioten" oder oder oder.
wer mit solchen meinungen in die diskussion geht gibt ja schon eine menge zum thema ehre ab, denn am anderen ende der leitung sitzt ein mensch.
für mich ist rot=tot im abyss, das ist krieg.
ich versuche miese situationen zu vermeiden, sprich wenn schon wer auf einen haut reinzunuken, aber sobald ich einen frei rumsausen sehe gilt kill on sight.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

OH NOEZ!! MEIN CHARAKTER WURDE GEKILLT!! IN EINEM PVP SPIEL! NOEZ!!11


----------



## Rethelion (31. Oktober 2009)

Etwas enttäuscht bin ich auch vom PVP in Aion; klar wer in den Abyss geht muss drauf vorbereitet sein, dass er stirbt; von mir aus können auch 10 Leute auf mich losgehen, was ich noch verstehen würde.
Aber was mich nervt, wenn ich gegen mehrere Mobs kämpfe, grad so mit 10%LP überlebe und dann ein getarnter Assassine mich mit einem Schlag ins Jenseits schickt.
Das ist schon eine tolle Leistung.
Bei mir gehts anch dem Prinzip: " Was du nicht willst dass man dir tut, dass tu auch keinem andrem an " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. grad wäre beinahe mein erster fairer Kampf entstanden, ich hatte volle LP und wollte gerade zum nächsten Mob rennen als ich von einem Assassinen angegriffen wurde. Er hat nicht viel Schaden gemacht, ich genausowenig, also waren es schonmal ein fairer Kampf(kein Lvl40vsLvl25^^). Dumm nur dass der dann Verstärkung bekommen hat.
Bin dann aber über die Klippe gesprungen und konnte schnell genug wegfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Die ganzen Crybabies, die immer irgendetwas von fairen Kämpfen faseln, sollen sich einfach eingestehen, dass open PvP nichts für sie ist und wieder zu WoW mit seinem Carebear Arena Quark gehen oder zu Hello Kitty Online. Nur bitte einfach weg. Jedes Mal das gleiche in jedem Spiel mit open pvp. Gestehts euch ein. Ihr seid PvE Häschen und Warmduscher und keine PvP Spieler.
Demnächst kommen die ersten Threads wo herumgeheult wird. BUHUU meine Klasse ist gimp und Klasse XY muss generft werden, WEIL sie mich gekillt hat. Und der eindeutige Beweis, dass sie op ist... SIE HAT MICH GEKILLT!!11


----------



## Deis (31. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Es gibt halt einfach keinen "fairen" Krieg.



Mit einer der weisesten Sprueche den ich bisher gelesen habe


----------



## Rukaniz (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich hatte bis jetzt noch kaum probs im Abyss wenn ich grinden wolte bzw questen bis jetzt konnte ich entweder immer fliehen oder dem Kampf ausweichen
dank der Anstürm Fähigkeit ist es gar nicht mal so schwer hinzu kommen noch die Felsbrocken im Abyss wodurch man es den weitkämpfern schwer machen kann 
Naja Ehre mach im PVP Gebiet eh meistens keinen Sinn da mann wenn man nett ist trotzdem umgekloppt wird ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> deren level mir mit "?" angezeigt wird.


Du sieht von keinem gegenspieler das Level, da steht überall ? Nur mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doubledown (31. Oktober 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> "Gibt es überhaupt ehrenvolles pvp in AION?"



Wie schon geschrieben wurde, open pvp ist niemals ehrenvoll. Natürlich geht man auf die Schwachen - so kriegste halt mehr Kills. Ob man nun jemanden Jemanden becampen muß, ist ne andere Sache, aber egal, was bei dieser Diskussion rauskommen würde, Fakt ist im open pvp muss man sich das einfach bieten lassen.

Viele Leute haben einfach noch nicht verstanden, dass MMOs Gruppenspiele sind. In einer Gruppe reißt man da einfach mehr, egal, wie das Spiel nun heißt - bei dem einen Spiel kommt man alleine besser klar als bei dem anderen, aber letztendlich ist man in 'ner Gruppe immer besser dran.
Also wer zur prime time alleine in einem pvp-Gebiet unterwegs ist, ist einfach selbst Schuld. 

Ich finde es auch immer lustig, wie selbst in großen Gilden/Legionen (und vor allem auch in den namhaften Gilden eines Servers) Jeder krampfhaft versucht, sein eigenes Ding durchzuziehen. Die laufen echt größtenteils alle alleine rum - da muss ich immer schmunzeln, wenn ich so etwas sehe.

Wer kennt die Situation aus dem Gildenchat nicht? (hier jetzt mal auf AION umgemünzt):

A: Hat wer Bock auf Abyss-Quest-So-und-So ?
B: Ah, nöö, jetzt gerade nicht...
C: Bin gerdae in Grp...
D: Bin gerade am Craften...
E: Sitze gerade auf meinem Daumen...

Geht man dann alleine los, ist man erstaunt, wenn man B,C,D und E ebenfalls im Abyss alleine rumrennen und sterben sieht. 

Also Abyss-pvp in Gruppe sollte deine Nerven schonen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn ich im Abyss queste, drehe ich generell die Kamera so, dass ich hnter mich gucke, da ja alles Gute von Hinten kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (31. Oktober 2009)

Das PvP im Abyss ist einfach nicht ehrenvoll, warum laufen meine Gegner immer zu 3 rum die ich attacke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja guckt immer nach oben leutz immer nach oben, es könnte ja ein mage schon Flamme der Hölle auf euch casten und ihr seht es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
immer nach oben, immer nach oben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zudem openPvP mimiimi, find ich nicht so toll, gehört sich einfach so, man möchte halt nicht sterben, und wennde stirbst verlierst eh nit viele Abysspunkte erst mit Rang 1 ++ 
<<lauf auch meistens allein rum, lvln eigentlich zu 2, aber ich mach halt gern ne runde elyos klatschen, questen im Abyss ist sowieso sinnlos mit lvl 40+
(nein feuerwirbel, im Aion kommt nicht alles gute vom hinten, es kommt alles gute von oben!, immer nach oben gucken, immer nach oben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Es gab ne Zeit... da habe ich ganz kurz, aber wirklich auch nur ganz kurz überlegt, ob ich nen Gegner nicht angreife.
Waren beide am grinden, ich guck ihn am Mob an, denk mir ok, der haut andere Mobs, lass ich ihn in Ruhe, wenn ich dafür hier weitergrinden kann. Er guckt mich an und denkt sich wohl dasselbe.
2 Min Später->

*Stun* hö? Ah assa hinter mir, ich versuch was zu machen, *bäm* schweigepfeil von eben diesem Spieler abbekommen, den ich verschont hatte am Mob.

Das war der kurze Moment, wo ich darüber nachgedacht habe, jemanden zu verschonen. Nicht, weil ich Mitleid hätte, sondern einfach nur, weil ich grinden wollte ohne extra würste, wie alle 2 min angegriffen zu werden. Schön brainafk ein Mob nach dem anderen und fernsehen, das war der Plan.

Hat nicht sollen sein, gilt wieder Rot=Tot, ist mir auch völlig egal welches Level er hat, ob er am Mob ist, ob ein anderer Elyos schon im Kampf ist, oder ein Elyos sich gerade mit ihm hingesetzt hat und sich mit ihm unterhält. Wer sich mit seinen Freunden unterhalten will, kann ja Asmodier/Elyos rerollen.
Wenn ich mit mehreren Unterwegs bin und nen einzelnen Gegner sehe, der am Mob ist, gerade knapp gewinnt, 20 lvl unter uns ist, dann hau ich ihn trotzdem und habe kein schlechtes Gewissen. 
Das gilt auch für Risse. Sollte ich durch Risse kommen und dort tiefere Gegner finden, werden sie ebenfalls in jeder erdenklich unfairen Form nieder gemacht, auch wenns wahrscheinlich genau die braven Spieler sind, die sich dort aufhalten, weil der Abyss ihnen zu hart ist.


@Skyler93:
HrHr "Immer nach oben, immer nach oben". Sollte son neuer Spruch werden , wie "Treue und Waffen" im Abyss halt "Behalte den Horizont im Auge" oder "Guckstu oben!" ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> (nein feuerwirbel, im Aion kommt nicht alles gute vom hinten, es kommt alles gute von oben!, immer nach oben gucken, immer nach oben!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


War jetzt auf n sin bezogen aber die Flammen der Hölle kommen natürlich von oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> War jetzt auf n sin bezogen aber die Flammen der Hölle kommen natürlich von oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So Pauschal kann man das net sagen.. eine 1Hand Klinge heisst Flamme der Hölle. LvL 30(Blau), wenn ich mich net Irre. Die kommt dann halt wieder von hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> So Pauschal kann man das net sagen.. eine 1Hand Klinge heisst Flamme der Hölle. LvL 30(Blau), wenn ich mich net Irre. Die kommt dann halt wieder von hinten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pingelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Immer, Immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Die ganzen Crybabies, die immer irgendetwas von fairen Kämpfen faseln, sollen sich einfach eingestehen, dass open PvP nichts für sie ist und wieder zu WoW mit seinem Carebear Arena Quark gehen oder zu Hello Kitty Online. Nur bitte einfach weg. Jedes Mal das gleiche in jedem Spiel mit open pvp. Gestehts euch ein. Ihr seid PvE Häschen und Warmduscher und keine PvP Spieler.
> Demnächst kommen die ersten Threads wo herumgeheult wird. BUHUU meine Klasse ist gimp und Klasse XY muss generft werden, WEIL sie mich gekillt hat. Und der eindeutige Beweis, dass sie op ist... SIE HAT MICH GEKILLT!!11



Schon erschreckend wie egoistisch ein Großteil der MMORPG-Spieler ist. Leistung zählt und alles andere kann man ja vernachlässigen...
RP kann man ja komplett ignorieren, bringt schlieslich keine Punkte ein und man will ja besser dastehen als alle anderen.

Naja mir ist das egal, ich spiel so weiter und bin mir sicher dass ich nicht der einzige sein werde.
@kicks: Diejenigen, die ein ehrenhaftes PVP oder wenigstens ein faires fordern, sind vernünftig genug keine solchen Threads wie du sie beschreibst zu eröffnen.
Du sprichst da von den Hardcore-PVPlern, die meinen alles was sie machen müsste immer das beste sein. Spieler, die wenigstens ein bischen sozial spielen und auf andere schauen, interessiert sowas erst gar nicht.


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> ...Spieler, die wenigstens ein bischen sozial spielen und auf andere schauen, interessiert sowas erst gar nicht.




Die interessiert das spätestens, wenn sie , wie ich in meiner Geschichte, einmal zu sozial waren. Alternativ sinds eher sehr christliche Spieler, die halt immer die andere Wange hinhalten. Wenn die erste größere Unterbeschäftigung von 50ern Auftritt, dann schätze ich, dass sich noch so manch anderer hier ausheult.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @kicks: Diejenigen, die ein ehrenhaftes PVP oder wenigstens ein faires fordern, sind vernünftig genug keine solchen Threads wie du sie beschreibst zu eröffnen.
> Du sprichst da von den Hardcore-PVPlern, die meinen alles was sie machen müsste immer das beste sein. Spieler, die wenigstens ein bischen sozial spielen und auf andere schauen, interessiert sowas erst gar nicht.




Nein, ich spreche von Whinern, die mit open PvP nichts anfangen können und die fordern, dass das Spiel auf sie zugeschnitten wird, weil sie sich nicht dem Spiel anpassen wollen.
Wenn ich ins Abyss gehe oder irgendeine andere open PvP Zone in einem anderen Spiel, dann weiss ich worauf ich mich einlasse. Ich gebe mit dem Zone In den anderen Spielern mein Einverständnis, dass sie mich on sight killen können, egal wie und egal wann. Wenn man damit nicht klar kommt sollte man sich wie oben eingestehen, dass man in einem open PvP Spiel falsch ist aber nicht solche Heultiraden von fairem und unfairem PvP loslassen.
Die Hardcore PvPler sind gerade NICHT diejenigen, die solche Threads eröffnen, das sind die von mir beschriebenen Spieler, die zum einen die Spielmechanik gar nicht kennen und zum anderen gar keine Lust haben sich auf ein open PvP einzustellen sondern verlangen, dass ihre Spielweise zum einen von allen anderen Spielern übernommen wird und vom Hersteller priorisiert wird.

Open PvP ist nicht Arena PvP. Nur leider kommmen mittlerweile die meisten Spieler aus WoW und erwarten ein Spiel, dass jetzt genauso ist wie sie es gewohnt sind. Ist es anderes oder spielen andere Spieler das Spiel im Rahmen des Möglichen kommen die ersten whines und Gefühlsausbrüche wegen eines verletzten Egos.

Warte es einfach ab.. in ein paar Monaten wird man kaum noch ein Aion Forum lesen können wenn man nicht eine Grosspackung Tempo neben der Tastatur liegen hat. Die Threads und Posts kann man grob unterteilen in 3 Richtungen.
1) Es gibt keine fairen PvP Spieler. Alle haben Schiss und müssen mich deswegen zergen
2) Alle laufen in Gruppen herum weil sie nichts drauf haben im 1v1 (der Königin des wahren und einzig richtigen PvP)
3) Klasse XY ist OP. Nerft die endlich!!11 Ständig werde ich von Klasse XY gekillt. Kann nicht sein!!11

Warts ab. War bisher immer so und mit den ganzen WoW Spaten, die PvP nur aus ihren Carebear Arenen kennen, wird es immer schlimmer. 

Und bitte hört auf mit diesem "ehrenhaften" PvP. So ein Schwachsinn. Open PvP lebt von der Dynamik, von Emotionen und von Einflüssen des PvP auf das Spiel und das Spielerlebnis des Einzelnen. Es ist kein Arena PvP. Es gibt kein "unehrenhaftes" PvP. Das einzige, das unehrenhaft ist, ist dieses ständige Drücken auf die Tränendrüse in Foren von all den PvP Legasthenikern.


----------



## Deis (31. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts anch dem Prinzip: " Was du nicht willst dass man dir tut, dass tu auch keinem andrem an "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ein guter Grundsatz und die Welt wuerde soooooo gut funktionieren wenn Alle danach handeln wuerden, aber leider ist dem nicht so. Menschen funktionieren so nicht. Weder im RL, noch in der VR oder sonstwo.


----------



## ink0gnito (31. Oktober 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Grundsatz und die Welt wuerde soooooo gut funktionieren wenn Alle danach handeln wuerden, aber leider ist dem nicht so. Menschen funktionieren so nicht. Weder im RL, noch in der VR oder sonstwo.




Ju, eine welt voller weicheier =D


----------



## Stancer (31. Oktober 2009)

Mhhh : 

Also zum einen ist Abyss PvP Gebiet und man muss halt damit rechnen, dort umgebracht zu werden.

Allerdings ist es für mich auch unverständlich wie 3 40+ Spieler einen einzelnen 25er, der gerade nen Questmob macht einfach wegnuken. Die drei haben davon nicht, sie kriegen nur 1 Abyss Punkt für diesen Spieler ergo das Ziel ist nicht die Spielfigur, sondern der Mensch, der am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt (asoziales Verhalten) und ich erkläre mir das, das viel zu viele einfach mit einer "Ich roxxor alles weg"-Mentalität unterwegs sind.

Ich schätze die Spieler leider so ein und jedes mal, wenn ich mich einlogge bestätigt sich dieses Bild, das viele eine Denkweise nach "Den anderen Spieler irgendwie fertig machen" an den Tag legen.

Wenn ich einen Spieler umhaue und dann merke, "der war aber ziemlich schwach", man sieht das Level des Gegners ja nicht und wenn ich ihm dann noch einmal begegne, dann lass ich ihn.

PvP heisst für mich spannende Kämpfe und nicht Stahlklinge trifft auf Plastikschwert. Ändern kann man die Einstellung der Spieler leider nicht bzw. würde es sehr langdauern. Wie manche Spieler von einem anderen Spiel geradezu verblendet wurden in ihrer Verhaltensweise, merke ich jedes mal, wenn ich in eine Random-Gruppe gehe. "Da die wollen bestimmt auch den Questmob hauen, nicht heilen und full dmg auf den Quest Boss, wenn die den pullen" sagte neulich ein Gruppenleader zu mir. Als ich sagte man könne sich ja mit denen absprechen, das die uns die Elite vom Hals halten und wir umgekehrt kam nur ein "Lol, hab heute noch was anderes vor und keine Lust, denen bei der Quest zu helfen, wenn die zu unfähig sind" (Das wären 5min gewesen).... naja Ende vom Lied, wir sind gewiped und der Gruppenleader hat die Schuld der anderen Gruppe zugeschoben....

Die Geschichte hat zwar nix mit PvP zu tun, aber wie solche Spieler dann im PvP agieren sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Deis (31. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ju, eine welt voller weicheier =D



Ich hoffe Du sprichst mich nicht persoenlich damit an, sonst muesst ich Dir im Abyss mal richtig den Arsch versohlen *g*


----------



## ink0gnito (31. Oktober 2009)

Da ich kein Aion mehr spiele, wirds wohl nicht gehen^^


----------



## Thoriumobi (31. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wie manche Spieler von einem anderen Spiel geradezu verblendet wurden in ihrer Verhaltensweise, merke ich jedes mal, wenn ich in eine Random-Gruppe gehe. "Da die wollen bestimmt auch den Questmob hauen, nicht heilen und full dmg auf den Quest Boss, wenn die den pullen" sagte neulich ein Gruppenleader zu mir. Als ich sagte man könne sich ja mit denen absprechen, das die uns die Elite vom Hals halten und wir umgekehrt kam nur ein "Lol, hab heute noch was anderes vor und keine Lust, denen bei der Quest zu helfen, wenn die zu unfähig sind" (Das wären 5min gewesen).... naja Ende vom Lied, wir sind gewiped und der Gruppenleader hat die Schuld der anderen Gruppe zugeschoben....



Genau, diese Leute handeln so, weil in einem "anderen" Spiel gesagt wird "Macht alle anderen fertig und verhaltet euch assozial", und natürlich wurden so alle Leute versaut, die sonst von Natur aus voll soziale Gutmenschen waren.


Genauso wie mit den Amokläufern, die machen das auch nur, weil sie Computerpiele spielen.

So weit auseinander liegen Zocker und die Leute, die uns immer wieder dämonisieren, garnicht auseinander wie es aussieht, wenn es darum geht, billige Gründe für ungeliebtes Verhalten zu finden...


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mhhh :
> 
> Also zum einen ist Abyss PvP Gebiet und man muss halt damit rechnen, dort umgebracht zu werden.
> 
> Allerdings ist es für mich auch unverständlich wie 3 40+ Spieler einen einzelnen 25er, der gerade nen Questmob macht einfach wegnuken. Die drei haben davon nicht, sie kriegen nur 1 Abyss Punkt für diesen Spieler ergo das Ziel ist nicht die Spielfigur, sondern der Mensch, der am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt (asoziales Verhalten) und ich erkläre mir das, das viel zu viele einfach mit einer "Ich roxxor alles weg"-Mentalität unterwegs sind.



Für mich ist es unverständlich wie sich jemand ein open PvP Spiel kaufen kann und dann lieber in Foren herumweint, dass er gekillt wird wenn er solo herumeiert anstatt seinen Hintern hochzukriegen und mal etwas Gegenwehr zu zeigen.

Solche Spieler sind einfach PvP Opfer. Und je mehr diese Spieler weinen desto mehr fühle ich mich veranlasst ihnen auch einen Grund zum Weinen zu geben.

btw.. hatte Punkt 4) in meinem letzten Post vergessen. Natürlich gibt es die ganzen Hobbypsychologen, die anderen asoziales Verhalten vorwerfen weil sie persönlich ein Problem damit haben in einem PvP Game gekillt zu werden. Gehts noch dämlicher?


----------



## Stancer (31. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Genau, diese Leute handeln so, weil in einem "anderen" Spiel gesagt wird "Macht alle anderen fertig und verhaltet euch assozial", und natürlich wurden so alle Leute versaut, die sonst von Natur aus voll soziale Gutmenschen waren.
> 
> 
> Genauso wie mit den Amokläufern, die machen das auch nur, weil sie Computerpiele spielen.
> ...



Eigentlich wollte ich damit sagen : "Wer z.b. Autofahren falsch lernt, wird auch sein Leben lang falsch fahren !" und es gibt nunmal Spieler, die nie gelernt haben, bzw. falsch gelernt haben wie man sich in einem MMORPG verhält !


----------



## Neduras79 (31. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich ist es schöner wenn man sich gegenseitig hilft oder auch mal einen Lowie seine Q machen lässt ohne ihn umzuhauen!
Spricht ja nix dagegen.

Nur AION, früher WOW, WAR, AOC leben auch ein bissal von der Angst umgehauen zu werden!
Hab auch lang gennug Hdro gespielt und gemerkt das mir einfach was fehlt...

Ja der Gegner!
Und wenn ich mal umgehauen werde ist es auch nicht so wild. Soviel Selbstbewusstsein sollte man schon haben.

Kann mich noch so geut na die Zeiten in Classic WOW erinnern als wir in Strangelton einfach paar Leute gekillt haben.
Die haben dann wieder Hilfe geholt und so hatten wir ne lustige Schlacht zusammen!

Leider wurde durch Arena viel kaputt gemacht!

Wenn ich faires Pvp will muss ich Arena oder Shooter spielen!

Lg


----------



## Thoriumobi (31. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich damit sagen : "Wer z.b. Autofahren falsch lernt, wird auch sein Leben lang falsch fahren !" und es gibt nunmal Spieler, die nie gelernt haben, bzw. falsch gelernt haben wie man sich in einem MMORPG verhält !



Ich weiß, dass du das sagen wolltest, das ging schon aus dem ersten Post hervor, aber es bleibt Quatsch. Denn diese Spieler waren so und werden so bleiben, scheiß egal was für ein Spiel sie spielen. Denn es gibt in jedem Spiel auch Spieler, die sich vernünftig verhalten.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich damit sagen : "Wer z.b. Autofahren falsch lernt, wird auch sein Leben lang falsch fahren !" und es gibt nunmal Spieler, die nie gelernt haben, bzw. falsch gelernt haben wie man sich in einem MMORPG verhält !




Ach, und wer definiert richtig und falsch? Gutmenschen wie du? Die anderes Verhalten als asozial bezeichnen? Allein ein Verhalten IN EINEM SPIEL als asozial zu bezeichnen ist schon ein Lacher.


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2009)

klar, muss man damit rechnen im pvp-gebiet umgenietet zu werden, ob mit ehrgefühl oder nicht. nun könnte man einfach sagen "dann bleib doch weg da!". das würde ich auch sofort tun, wenn mir nicht die normalen Qs irgendwann ausgehen würden und ich zwangsläufig die Qs im abyss erledigen möchte wenn ich nicht grinden will.

irgendwo beißt sich genau da dieses komische spielprinzip von aion. dieses "spiel pve, damit du pvp machen kannst" ist ja weder fisch noch fleisch. ich könnte sehr gut damit leben bis lvl50 nur zu questen, was aber (derzeit?) leider so nicht möglich ist.
wer nun sagt "ollom, warum spielst du dann ein krasses pvp-spiel?" dem sage ich "ollom, WO steht das?". auf der verpackung ganz sicher nicht, denn dort werden "epische quests" ebenso als spielinhalt aufgeführt wie "PvPvE-Kämpfe zu Lande und in der Luft". Aber vielleicht meint ja genau das, nämlich das man beim PvE-questen immer schön und regelmäßig PvP-mäßig umgeklatscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

eine lösung des problems wäre vielleicht eine strengere einteilung nach leveln in bestimmten gebieten. ist aber wegen der festungsschlachten leider so nicht machbar nehme ich an. ich stelle trotzdem einfach mal die  vermutung auf, dass selbst der hartgesottenste pvp-freak die lust verliert wenn er 5 - 10 x nacheinander von höherleveligen spielern in sekundenschnelle platt gemacht wurde.



Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Du sieht von keinem gegenspieler das Level, da steht überall ? Nur mal so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist du sicher? ich glaube leute in meinem levelbereich werden mir auch mit dem korrekten level angezeigt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich faires Pvp will muss ich Arena oder Shooter spielen!


What? oO


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> bist du sicher? ich glaube leute in meinem levelbereich werden mir auch mit dem korrekten level angezeigt.


ja da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> bist du sicher? ich glaube leute in meinem levelbereich werden mir auch mit dem korrekten level angezeigt.



Ich glaube nicht, Tim.

P.s.: Das ist unlauteres Posts-Grinden Feuerwirbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Allein beim Begriff PvP auf der Packung hättest du stutzig werden müssen und das Spiel am besten einfach wieder ins Regal gestellt.
Und nein, dem PvP Spieler ist es egal ob er x-mal umgehaun wird. PvP Spieler passen sich dem Spiel an. Die gehen dann eben woanders hin zum leveln. Oder sie unterbrechen das leveln bilden eine Gruppe und machen PvP. Ganz einfach


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> P.s.: Das ist unlauteres Posts-Grinden Feuerwirbel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch pingeliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ach, und wer definiert richtig und falsch? Gutmenschen wie du? Die anderes Verhalten als asozial bezeichnen? Allein ein Verhalten IN EINEM SPIEL als asozial zu bezeichnen ist schon ein Lacher.



Also so wie du schreibst gehörst du auch zu den Leuten die auf alle Items würfeln, Mobs stehlen, sich Gold ausleihen und nie wieder zurück geben usw.; ist ja schlieslich alles möglich und woher soll man auch wissen was sich gehört und was nicht.

Und jetzt bezeichnest du das WoW-PVP als fair? Wo ist dass den bitteschön auch nur annährend fair, besonders Arena?
Es gibt kein faires Spiel, das hängt immer von den Spielern ab und die können auch entscheiden ob sie sich sozial verhalten oder eben leistungsorientiert.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also so wie du schreibst gehörst du auch zu den Leuten die auf alle Items würfeln, Mobs stehlen, sich Gold ausleihen und nie wieder zurück geben usw.; ist ja schlieslich alles möglich und woher soll man auch wissen was sich gehört und was nicht.
> 
> Und jetzt bezeichnest du das WoW-PVP als fair? Wo ist dass den bitteschön auch nur annährend fair, besonders Arena?
> Es gibt kein faires Spiel, das hängt immer von den Spielern ab und die können auch entscheiden ob sie sich sozial verhalten oder eben leistungsorientiert.



Ich bin eine Lootwhore weil ich eine dezidierte Meinung zu PvP in PvP Spielen habe? Tickst du noch ganz sauber?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (31. Oktober 2009)

Let the Flamewar begin!

Und ich verstehe auch nicht wie du darauf kommst, dasss er auf alles würfelt usw.


----------



## Neduras79 (31. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> What? oO



Im sinne von gleichem Level und gleiche Anzahl der Gegner.

Aber ansonst geht das Geheule von Klassen/Equip wieder los!
Dann muss man nen Shooter spielen mit gleichen Waffen und HP

und das PVP Spieler die gern mal in Gruppe jemand umhauen gleich an Ninjalooter abgestempelt werden ist Unfug!


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Oktober 2009)

Oh noez i got killed in Darkfall
Oh noez i got killed in Abyss
Oh noes i got killed in Stranglethorn


sowas gibts immer.
Lebt damit


----------



## Stampeete (31. Oktober 2009)

Zum Threadersteller:
Einfach und kurz "Thats life!" oder "Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!"

Und meine Meinung dazu:
Ich kann nicht zählen wie oft ich schon geschrotet wurde im Abyss, aber ich habs ja auch herausgefordert!
Wenn ich Questen will brauch ich in der Abyss eine Gruppe! Und eine gute Gruppe aus 25igern schafft es
auch in der Abyss zu überleben wenn sie gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist.

Wenn ich PVP machen will schnapp ich mir nen Sorcerer und nen Cleri bei bedarf auch nen Templer und ab
gehts. Bisher immer mit Erfolg, und wenig Rückschlägen...


----------



## Stancer (31. Oktober 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Oh noez i got killed in Darkfall
> Oh noez i got killed in Abyss
> Oh noes i got killed in Stranglethorn
> 
> ...



Naja sind aber schlechte Vergleiche. Die meisten Casual Spieler würde in Darkfall nach dem ersten PvP-Tod vermutlich sofort ihren Account löschen. In Darkfall verliert man nämlich alles was man bei sich trägt.

PvP Tode in Aion sind ja bis auf den daraus resultierenden Laufweg, den man hinter sich bringen muss, ja ohne Folgen. Aber gerade deswegen sollte es einen stuzig machen, das es enorm viele Ganker gibt.

Z.b. gibt es ja die Level 25er Questspots im Abyss. Da gibt es eigentlich nichts für Level 40er und doch trifft man dort fast immer 2er oder 3er Teams von diesen an. Gestern erst erlebt, Gildenmitglied (Level 25) sagte er wäre an dem Spot von drei Elyos gekillt worden. Wir zu Dritt (Level 33-37) also dahin. Gildenmitglied hat uns vorher noch 2 Namen gesagt und nachgeschaut das es Level 38 und 40 waren, der 3. ka. Naja wir fanden sie dann recht fix und griffen sie an, zum Kampf kam es aber nicht, da sie sofort flüchteten. Wir warteten dann an dem Spot und nach ein paar Minuten kamen sie wieder. Kaum sahen sie uns hauten sie wieder ab. Schließlich stellten sich 2 von uns etwas weiter weg, so das es aussah, das 1 alleine dort rumstand. Die drei kamen wieder und griffen diesmal an (den einzelnen), die 2 anderen von uns kamen sofort dorthin und als sie da waren passierte was ? Richtig, die 3 Elyos flüchteten.

Sowas soll PvP sein ? In einem Spiel wo der Tod im PvP quasi folgenlos ist, sollte es doch eher so sein, das die Spieler sich auch mal ins Getümmel werfen mit dem Risiko drauf zu gehen, es kostet sie ja nix.

Und das von mir genannte Beispiel seh ich täglich auf beiden Seiten und genau solche Leute zerstören das PvP.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Und wieso können die Spieler vor euch immer fliehen? Wenn man so halbherzig PvP macht braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn man dann ohne Ergebnis da steht. Und klar lassen sich die Leute nicht einfach abschlachten. Auch wenn das für dich wahrscheinlich "ehrenhafter" wäre und das Wegfliegen oder Laufen "feige". Aber diese Diskussion ist genauso langweilig weil nichtsbringend und alt wie der ganze Rest in diesem Thread. 

Diejenigen, die hier schreiben werden immer IHRE Spielweise als die bessere, "ehrenhaftere", "mutigere" beschreiben mit mehr Skill und von den Game Designern genauso vorgesehen. Die anderen sind die Zerger, "Unehrenhaften", Fotm Spieler und Noobs, die sich nichts trauen. Und wenn sich dann gar keine andere Ausrede mehr findet für die persönlich als Versagen empfundene Niederlage in einem Spiel, dann sind die anderen eben Cheater.

Kaum hat PvP in Aion begonnen, schon werden die Foren zum Comedy Board..

cheers


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Komische Leute habt ihr da auf Elyos Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn ich bei den Gankern gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich "gestellt", bzw. euch höchstwahrscheinlich zum Obelisken geschickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber scheint ja auch effektiv zu sein, Kleine zu hauen, damit Helfer kommen, die dann AP bringen ^^. Bei uns kommt nur meistens keiner denen zu Hilfe.


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2009)

Stampeete schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht zählen wie oft ich schon geschrotet wurde im Abyss, aber ich habs ja auch herausgefordert!
> Wenn ich Questen will brauch ich in der Abyss eine Gruppe! Und eine gute Gruppe aus 25igern schafft es
> auch in der Abyss zu überleben wenn sie gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist.


... oder wird von 3 40ern auseinanderg3f1ckt! das man die xp in der gruppe teilt macht das ganze nebenbei auch überraschend uneffektiv bei killquests.


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Aber dann kannste doch einfach mal ne Stunde hier ins Forum gehen und dich über die 40er beschweren, bis dahin sind die weitergezogen.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

Jup. Träneneimer gibts auf Anfrage..


----------



## Efgrib (31. Oktober 2009)

also mal ehrlich was hat das denn mit ehre zu tun? auch mit fairness hat es nix zu tun. wer meint der abyss sei ein solo-quest-gebiet sollte sich mal ernsthaft fragen ob er noch alle beisammen hat! es ist ein pvp-gebiet, und gewinnen tut wer stärker ist, entweder durch können oder masse.  krieg ist nie fair, und krieg ist nicht ehrenvoll, weder in spielen, noch in der realität.  wer damit ein problem hat sollte vielleicht auf hello kitty online umsteigen....


----------



## De Gaudi (31. Oktober 2009)

> wer damit ein problem hat sollte vielleicht auf hello kitty online umsteigen....




zu viel South Park geguckt?

und zum thema: Pvp ist nie fair,einer wird es in jedem spiel so machen wie ers will.


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Hier klicken, wenn man gegankt wurde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (31. Oktober 2009)

zu geil Zafric^^


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich will ja nur helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (31. Oktober 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&keywor...sl_2hib5fqcc3_b


                       Guckst du hier wenn du kein Käse zum Whine hast.


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Aber dann kannste doch einfach mal ne Stunde hier ins Forum gehen und dich über die 40er beschweren, bis dahin sind die weitergezogen.



... um mich dann hier von dir angayen zu lassen? klingt ja nach ner wunderbaren alternative, bringt aber leider keine XP auf mein konto <3


----------



## De Gaudi (31. Oktober 2009)

Wüsste gern was angayen heissen soll....komisch das du spielst,Aion ist ab 12.


----------



## Farodien (31. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> finde ich auch kotzig! die quests führen einen ab 25 (?) ohnehin in den abyss, aber spaßig ist das bei weitem nicht. bei mir läuft das regelmäßig nach schema 0815 ab:
> 
> 1.) ich werde beim questen von nem feindlichen spieler angegriffen
> a) ich zerlege ihn/sie
> ...



Mal ersten hat auch dein Level +/- 10 ein ?? weil man von keinen das Level sieht, aber das wirst merken wenn im Abyss reinkommst und zweitens kannst sie ggf. durch den angezeigten Rang noch halbwegs Levelmässig einstufen.

Ganken geht auch mal garnicht weil du ja ewig weit weg respawnst ausser du bist so dumm und fliegst wieder in die selbe Ecke oder hast deinen Kisk direkt im Questpunkt gestellt, dann allerdings hast auch selber schuld.

Wenn er mit 7 Leuten wiederkommt macht er was richtig und du hast ein Problem.


Tut mir Leid aber leider kannst hier mit 50 keine kleinen sichtbaren 20er ganken und dich dabei noch stark fühlen.

In diesem Sinne....

Wer sich alleine in den Abyss wagt muss und sollte seine Minimap jederzeit im Auge haben oder er sollte sich zumindest immer 1 Kinah reserve zurückhalten für den PVP tot^^

@Rygel auf welchen Server spielst du Elyos und wie heisst dein Charakter......will ihn nur zur allgemeinen Jagd ausrufen....so wird es dann ein wenig interessanter im Abyss und es wird deine Beobachtungsgabe enorm schärfen!


----------



## Bura84 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe das so 

Fält man dann ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist man der dern noch sthet  dan ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wird auch gesagt das Abbys  ein trostloser ort is der Abbys.


----------



## Karvon (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mag nur kurz nen gedankenanstoss dazu geben....im Krieg (virtuellem!) gabs bei mir noch nie ein Gefühl der Ehre gegen meinen Feind, was der im Kriegsgebiet tut, ist seine Sache =)

Bin in Aion noch lange nicht soweit wie ihr, spiel erst seit 2 Tagen aber ich kann mir gut und gern vorstellen, dass Man in ner gemütlichen Legion oder einer abgestimmten Gruppe sehr viel sicherer und schöner/lustiger im Abyss zurechtkommen kann und dass man alleine dort nix zu suchen hat oder sich nicht wundern darf, wenn man getötet wird....

wie gesagt, ich bin noch nicht soweit...aber allein werd ich wohl selten im abyss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich bin fast zu 90% alleine im Abyss unterwegs. Werde ich zu oft überfallen, wechsel ich den Standort, werde ich dort wieder überfallen, suche ich Freunde zusammen, oder gehe in die PvE Gebiete, bis ichs paar Stunden später wieder versuche.

Mich würde noch interessieren, wo ich dich, Rygel, "angegayt" habe. Was genau das ist, kann ich nur raten, der Duden hält dafür keine Definition bereit.


----------



## De Gaudi (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das mal durch mein übersetzer laufen lassen...der hat nen regler wo man sogar leetspeek übersetzen kann.

Das kam raus:




                             Angegayt - Bezeichnung für das richtige erkennen einer tat,welches nicht erwünscht ist.


----------



## tsurugu (31. Oktober 2009)

> Um das Ganze einfach auszudrücken: Ehrgefühl kann man sich in Aion einfach nicht leisten.



so ist es... da gibts nichts zu überlegen! man muss jeden vorteil nutzen, sonst ist man selbst hinüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

De schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal durch mein übersetzer laufen lassen...der hat nen regler wo man sogar leetspeek übersetzen kann.
> 
> Das kam raus:
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (1. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Angegayt - Bezeichnung für das richtige erkennen einer tat,welches nicht erwünscht ist.


ist das n scherz? das war einfach nur ne blöde umschreibung für "ich muss mich ja hier nicht nerven lassen" auf seinen blöden vorschlag hin einfach hier ne stunde im forum zu verbringen bis die bösen high-lvl-leute weg sind.

ich finde dass das mit dem pvp absolut ungeil geregelt ist, denn beim questen im abyss wird man zu häufig platt gemacht. möchte ich also die quest zu ende machen, gehe ich _natürlich_ wieder an den selben ort zurück.
habe vorhin sogar nochmal euren rat befolgt und bin mit ner kleingruppe los: ein heiler + zwei DD. das ergebnis war traurigerweise das selbe: unser heiler wurde schnell zuerst zerpflückt, dann wir anderen zwei. das haben wir 3 x gemacht und dann waren wir uns einig: ende.

naja, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur etwas genervt weil ich 25 level eigentlich spaß dran hatte und jetzt irgendwo die bremse kommt. bei WAR war das ein wenig netter geregelt, glaube ich. dort wird man nur in schlachtfelder mit gleichem levelbereich (zb. 10 - 20) geworfen. da ist man zwar am anfang immer das opfer (zb. lvl 10 - 13), im mittelfeld gehts dann aufwärts (14 - 16) und gegen ende (17 - 20) kann man dann schon was reißen. da ist mann dann nicht 20 level lang der depp sondern nur ca. 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

This is life. Im Abyss gibts halt keinen Levelbereich und das ist auch gut so, keine lust n hühnchen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (1. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> This is life. Im Abyss gibts halt keinen Levelbereich und das ist auch gut so, keine lust n hühnchen zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha, stimmt! wer s nicht gespielt hat: dort hat man das problem mit den höherleveligen chars, die niedrigstufige umnieten, so gelöst dass die hochstufigen, die sich in den lowgebieten rumtrieben in ein hühnchen verwandelt wurden. das fand ich immer ganz gut. wenn ich da dann umgehauen wurde wusste ich dass ich mehr üben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Diomor (1. November 2009)

glaub mir, es geht mir genau so am *rsch! ...

entweder bin ich zu nett oder kA ... aber ich lasse asmos auch leben wenn ich sehe der ist am questen, oder am labern mit nem Quest Npc etc. etc.

komischerweise die mich nicht -.-


ich kann nur eins dazu sagen: nimm es hin ... die freuen sich über die 2-3 abysspunkte und gut ist, ich denk mir: wenn ich ihn finde rotz ich ihn weg, wenn nid soll er sich doch dran aufgeilen ^^.

klar ist es nervig von den ganzen deppen gefarmt zu werden weilse alle höher sind als ich weil ich nich oft zock, aber ich kanns sowieso nur über mich ergehen lassen wenn sie im rudel kommen (auf mich allein o.ô).

es wurde schon gesagt aber es ist wahr: open PvP ist, und wird auch niemals fair sein. trotzdem bin ich sozial ;D

kopf hoch, irgentwann sind wir alle 50 =, und glaube mir wenn ich im Abyss am questen bin und gekillt werde und danach die q abschliesse freu ich mich gleich ums dreifache mehr *gg*

-Dio


----------



## Linkin~ (1. November 2009)

Im Abyss gibt es einen Dreck von ehrenvollem PvP!

Und zum Vergleich: In WoW killen 80er auch wahllos low level:

Ja! Aber in WoW ist das was ganz anderes, man hat dort viel mehr Ausweichmöglichkeiten, teilweise einen besonderen Schutz in eigenen Gebieten, und das sterben wird UM WELTEN nicht so hart bestraft wie in Aion.

Ja, es gibt im pvp keine verlorenen EP, aber wenn man mal die Flugzeit und Teleportkosten bedenkt die man verliert, wenn man fernab der Basis stirbt.. Prost Mahlzeit. In WoW läuft man egal wo man stirbt MAXIMAL ein paar Minuten zur Leiche, von daher -> Schwachsinn


Bevor man 50 ist sollte man sich den Aufenhalt im Abyss sparen, questen frustet nur und selbst auf 50 würde ich nicht alleine reingehen.

Der Fehler ist halt einfach, das ALLE Level ohne irgendwelche Barrikaden aufeinander treffen. Die Gebiete im Abyss sind nur sehr grob gestaffelt. In WoW verirren sich 80er kaum zufällig in low level Gebiete, im Abyss kommst du automatisch an allen vorbei, also warum nicht eben vereinzelte Leute umflexen?


----------



## Stancer (1. November 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Im Abyss gibt es einen Dreck von ehrenvollem PvP!
> 
> Und zum Vergleich: In WoW killen 80er auch wahllos low level:
> 
> ...



Ziehst du bei WoW auch den Faktor des Leichencampens mit ein ? Ich hab WoW knapp 3 Monate gespielt und hab da auch mal auf einem PvP Server angefangen. Ich hatte das erste sichere Startgebiet gerade mal 10m verlassen und wurde direkt von 3 60ern umgenietet.  Danach hockten sie sich auf die Leiche und campten. Naja ich machte mir was zu essen, ging Duschen usw. und nach 1,5 Std hockten sie immer noch da rum.

Wer sich wegen Teleportkosten beschwert, der sollte dann nicht in den abyss gehen. Ich bin in Morheim gebunden und komm von da aus direkt wieder in den Abyss. Im Abyss selber muss man auch  nicht teleportieren. Wer sparsam ist, der fliegt.

In Daoc war es eigentlich optimal gelöst. Man konnte in die RvR Gebiete gehen auf eigenes Risiko aber die Monster gaben dort mehr EP. So konnte sich niemand beschweren, wenn er umgehauen wurde, denn das war das Risiko für mehr Erfahrung !

In Aion lohnt sich Monsterkloppen im Abyss kaum, ausser für Stigmascherben !


----------



## pooboon (1. November 2009)

Der Thread ist sinnlos, ernsthaft - Ehrgefühl brauchst du in PVP spielen nicht erwarten - wenn ich was rotes sehe greife ich es an und erwarte andersrum auch nix anderes. Das einzige Ehrgefühl das ich kenne, ist mich auch nem Kampf zu stellen, wo ich schlechte Karten hab - ehrenvolles Sterben halt!^^

Hinzukommt das der Abyss einfach das Gebiet ist, wo es vorrangig um PVP geht - wer dort alleine questet, geht dieses (vermeintliche) Risiko halt ein - es gibt auch reine PVE Gebiete ausserhalb des Abysses, dort kannst du ehrenvoll und in Ruhe questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

Bitte noch mehr Tränen und Geheule. Habt ihr jetzt das erste mal ein Spiel mit PvP, in dem ihr nicht ans Händchen genommen werdet?

"MIMI - Ich habs versucht und eine Gruppe gebildet aber die haben mich trotzdem weggehaun.. UNFAIR!!" 

"MIMI - In Aion ist das so unfair. In WoW und WAR war das viel fairer!" Ja, WAR war viel besser. Wenn man als high level craften wollte und dank des beschissenen Auktionshauses seine Zutaten selbst sammeln musste in den -tätä- low Gebieten wo man dann als dick markierte Zielscheibe herumgelaufen ist. WAR war so beschissen vom PvP her, dass man es am besten gar nicht weiter erwähnt.

Ganz ehrlich - Haut endlich ab. Ihr werdet in einem PvP Spiel nie glücklich werden.




Stancer schrieb:


> In Aion lohnt sich Monsterkloppen im Abyss kaum, ausser für Stigmascherben !




Die Mobs geben Abysspoints und fallen wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Geige (1. November 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist halt einfach, das ALLE Level ohne irgendwelche Barrikaden aufeinander treffen. Die Gebiete im Abyss sind nur sehr grob gestaffelt. In WoW verirren sich 80er kaum zufällig in low level Gebiete, im Abyss kommst du automatisch an allen vorbei, also warum nicht eben vereinzelte Leute umflexen?



Ach die gab es nicht!?
Dann spieltest du offensichtlich auf einem PvP Server, ich kann dir flüstern, dass
das Leveln im Schlingendornentaal sogut wie unmöglich war, da sich dort die hochlevligen
Spieler zum lowies Ganken gesammelt haben und das schönste war bis 2.3 hattest du nichtmal ein
alternatives Gebiet zum Leveln, also erzähl mir nichts vonwegen WoW wäre da besser gewesen!

Ich finde denn Abyss gut so wie er ist, ein riesiges PvP Gebiet, das später auch mal Platz zum Taktieren läst,
ob mich auf dem Weg auf Stufe 50 dort mal ein paar höher Levlige umhauen sit mir relativ egal, da bin ich
selber schuld wenn ich ohne Gruppe und mit zu niedrigem Level in den Abyss ziehe!


----------



## Eryas (1. November 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Verteilung der AP? Bekommt man als Highlvlchar noch genau so viele AP von einem Lowie, wie für einen Gegner auf der selben Stufe wie man selbst? Wenn ja wäre das echt beschissen geregelt, denn wer will schon sterben, wenn man doch auch einfach die Kleinen onehitten kann und dafür dann die gleichen AP kriegt...

Zum Thema:
Ich kann Diomor nur zustimmen... ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach zu nett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Eryas


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

Abyss Punkte regeln sich nach den Rängen der Spieler. Durch Abyss Punkte steigt man in den Rängen auf. Abhängig vom Rang des anderen erhält man die entsprechende Anzahl an Abyss Punkten.

Es gibt Spieler mit lvl25, die sehr viele Abyss Punkte und damit einen sehr hohen Abyss Rang haben und es gibt andere zum Beispiel lvl50 Chars, die kaum oder auch gar keine Abyss Punkte haben und damit den niedrigsten Rang. Letztgenannte geben dann wesentlich weniger Punkte als zum Beispiel der lvl25er.

Zusätzlich dienen die Abyss Punkte auch als Währung zum Kauf bestimmter Dinge. Wenn man seine Abyss Punkte eintauscht gegen diese Dinge, verringert sich auch die Anzahl der eigenen Punkte und damit fällt man auch wieder im Rang und gibt dann dem anderen wenn man gekillt wird auch wieder weniger Punkte.

Da man aber nie das Level des Spielers der anderen Fraktion erkennen kann, ist ein low level abfarmen gar nicht möglich. Das einzige, das man direkt sieht, ist der Rang des anderen, der aber auch nur relativ wenig über die Schwierigkeit aussagt ihn zu killen. Man kann lediglich daran erkennen ob einem ein anderer Spieler viele oder wenig Punkte bringen wird.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> und das sterben wird UM WELTEN nicht so hart bestraft wie in Aion.


Made my day, wenn man im pvp stirbt, verliert man keine Ep


----------



## Rygel (1. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Bitte noch mehr Tränen und Geheule. Habt ihr jetzt das erste mal ein Spiel mit PvP, in dem ihr nicht ans Händchen genommen werdet?
> 
> "MIMI - Ich habs versucht und eine Gruppe gebildet aber die haben mich trotzdem weggehaun.. UNFAIR!!"
> 
> "MIMI - In Aion ist das so unfair. In WoW und WAR war das viel fairer!" Ja, WAR war viel besser. Wenn man als high level craften wollte und dank des beschissenen Auktionshauses seine Zutaten selbst sammeln musste in den -tätä- low Gebieten wo man dann als dick markierte Zielscheibe herumgelaufen ist. WAR war so beschissen vom PvP her, dass man es am besten gar nicht weiter erwähnt.



*haha* applaus für die geile ansage! möchtest du ne lesebrille zu deinem taschentuch? von berufen hat hier niemand gesprochen, und davon dass das kampf-system in WAR besser ist auch nicht. hier ging es darum wie dort mit dem problem der *levelungleichheiten* umgegangen wurde oder dass zumindest der versuch unternommen wurde! 

die *spionage-Qs* sind dafür übrigens auch ein gutes beispiel. liest man sich in foren dazu schlau gibt es öfter ratschläge wie "die muss man nachts um 4.27 uhr machen, da schlafen die elyos alle" u.ä. wagt man sich allerdings am nachmittag/abend an die erste dieser Qs heran (erhält man mit lvl22) macht man schnell dicke backen. die erforderlichen mobs sind auf dem anderen ende der karte des riss-austrittspunktes und dazwischen natürlich ein berg spieler der feindl. fraktion. nun soll man also einen schlachtzug mobilisieren um diese aufgaben zu erledigen, in der hoffnung dass ich als lowie auch irgendwie an ziel geschlichen bekomme ohne erwischt zu werden? ist ja lächerlich! (von den komischen spawngewohnheiten der risse mal gar nicht zu reden.)



kicks schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - Haut endlich ab. Ihr werdet in einem PvP Spiel nie glücklich werden.


nö. aber mind. 50,- für das spiel und einen monatsbeitrag haben wir ja trotzdem bezahlt. denke damit hat man sich schonmal das recht verdient sich zu beklagen wenns irgendwo stinkt, oder? die offensichtlichen schwächen dann einfach ignorieren bzw. schön zu reden machts leider nicht besser.


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

Taschentuch?? Was Dümmeres ist dir auf die Schnelle nicht eingefallen? Ich bin nicht derjenige, der hier herumweint, dass alles so unfair ist. Und bitte, WAR mit seinem instanzierten PvP mit open PvP zu vergleichen hinkt so dermassen.. Muss man dir den Unterschied wirklich erklären? 
Spieler wie du sind durch die ganzen Carebear Spiele, in denen sie jahrelang ans Händchen genommen wurden, einfach ungeeignet und disqualifizieren sich für vernünftige Diskussionen zu diesem Thema deshalb schon von Vornherein.

Und natürlich kannst du zu Dingen etwas sagen, aber dann bitte vorher nachdenken. Das macht dann das Lesen der Texte immer gleich um so viel interessanter.

..weiterheulen!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> die *spionage-Qs* sind dafür übrigens auch ein gutes beispiel. liest man sich in foren dazu schlau gibt es öfter ratschläge wie "die muss man nachts um 4.27 uhr machen, da schlafen die elyos alle" u.ä. wagt man sich allerdings am nachmittag/abend an die erste dieser Qs heran (erhält man mit lvl22) macht man schnell dicke backen. die erforderlichen mobs sind auf dem anderen ende der karte des riss-austrittspunktes und dazwischen natürlich ein berg spieler der feindl. fraktion. nun soll man also einen schlachtzug mobilisieren um diese aufgaben zu erledigen, in der hoffnung dass ich als lowie auch irgendwie an ziel geschlichen bekomme ohne erwischt zu werden? ist ja lächerlich! (von den komischen spawngewohnheiten der risse mal gar nicht zu reden.)



Jo ich würde  meine Erzfeinde, die es gilt auszulösche auch einfach durch unser teritorium laufen lassen, die sind ja auch ganz lieb ....
Sry aber lass die Finger weg von nem PvP-Spiel, das ist ja wie wenn son kleiner Junge kommt und du schreiend vor dem weg läufst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und vorallem jetzt, wo in diesen gebieten eben sehr viel los ist, ist es doch klar, dass dise quests nicht zu den einfachsten zählen. Ich habe die jedoch geschafft, man muss halt nicht mit ner Horde da lang laufen, die dann an derem questhub zergt und sich zu den  die wachen pullen lässt, man muss halt zu 4 am rand lang laufen und immer in Bewegung bleiben, dann ist das auch möglich.#
Und wenn man nen kisk mitnimmt, ist das ganze nochmal leichter...
nö. aber mind. 50,- für das spiel und einen monatsbeitrag haben wir ja trotzdem bezahlt. denke damit hat man sich schonmal das recht verdient sich zu beklagen wenns irgendwo stinkt, oder? die offensichtlichen schwächen dann 





Rygel schrieb:


> nö. aber mind. 50,- für das spiel und einen monatsbeitrag haben wir ja trotzdem bezahlt. denke damit hat man sich schonmal das recht verdient sich zu beklagen wenns irgendwo stinkt, oder? die offensichtlichen schwächen dann einfach ignorieren bzw. schön zu reden machts leider nicht besser.


Lolz, die regst dich auf, weil dus nicht hinkriegst dich durch das gebiet zu schleichen. N1, so leute brauchen pvp spiele, die anfangen rumzuheulen, weil sie zu D*** sind um die gegner geschickt zu umlaufen, und jetzt musst du mir noch daran erklären was daran eine schwäche ist. Willst du direkt zu den questmobs geportet werden, die dir am besten die questitems gleich noch schenken? Sry, aber das ist ja so dermaßen hohl...


Das ist ja gerade die Schwierigkeit der Quests,  /ironie onaber wäre natürlich viel einfacherer wenn man alles gleich vor einem hat und ja keine Gegenwehr kriegt, dafür zahlt man ja schließlich keine 50&#8364; um von Gegnern in ihrem Gebiet getötet zu werden, wasdenken die sich eig dabei /ironie off


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

Das ist eben das Problem der post WoW Spieler Generation. Sie sind einfach an instant Belohnungen fürs nichtstun gewöhnt. PvP kennen sie nur als die vergewaltigte Form in den Arenen und sobald etwas eigenes Denken erfordert und man nicht alles vom Spiel vorgekaut bekommt, rennen sie frustriert ins Forum und weinen sich dort in belanglosen Posts aus. Und darauf haben sie ja auch ein Anrecht - weil sie haben ja 50,- euro bezahlt. Die haben die anderen allerdings auch bezahlt und müssen dann trotzdem den geistigen Durchfall ertragen.
Achja, was hat WoW nur der Spielewelt angetan..


----------



## Zafric (1. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> *haha* applaus für die geile ansage! möchtest du ne lesebrille zu deinem taschentuch? von berufen hat hier niemand gesprochen, und davon dass das kampf-system in WAR besser ist auch nicht. hier ging es darum wie dort mit dem problem der *levelungleichheiten* umgegangen wurde oder dass zumindest der versuch unternommen wurde!



Nein hier geht es eher darum, dass du unfähig bist, dich in einem PvP Spiel zurecht zu finden und meinst, dass dich alle in Ruhe lassen sollen, oder zumindest nur die Leute sich dir stellen sollen, wenn sie genauso unskilled sind und du volle HP hast.

Ich fands übrigens köstlich zu lesen, wie du mit einer Gruppe losgezogen bist und genauso zerpflückt wurdest. Da haben paar Asmodier mir den Tag versüßt.


----------



## De Gaudi (1. November 2009)

Ein beispiel bei wow(ohne worte): Ich wurde mit nem ticket belohnt,weil wir einem Twinker aus versehen den Q-Npc gekillt hatten bei nem raid. 


Das ist world-pvp und kein Hello Kitty Online!



(Übrigens werde ich wohl bald zu Aion wechseln,mit pvp wirds in wow nix-_-)


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

Tja und da verwundert es auch nicht, weshalb es diese ganzen verbitterten Emo Posts der PvP Carebears in anderen Spielen gibt. Die Erwartungshaltung mit dem gleichen Blümchen PvP in anderen Spielen umsorgt zu werden ist da allerdings sehr naiv, weswegen sich mir in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder die Frage stellt: macht WoW tatsächlich auf Dauer dumm?
Ich habe die Frage für mich mittlerweile mit einem Ja beantwortet. Anders lassen sich auch diese Milchmädchenrechnungen "Ich habe 50 Euro bezahlt, deswegen habe ich ein Recht hier meinen geistigen Abfall abzuspritzen" nicht erklären.


----------



## De Gaudi (1. November 2009)

Ich bin aber nicht dumm,ich erwarte auch nicht das Aion das selbe pvp-system hat(im gegenteil,das will ich gar nicht)und auch nicht das ich alles nachgeworfen bekomm,Aion soll einfach was andres sein als "Die Kiddy-Müll ablage."


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich fands übrigens köstlich zu lesen, wie du mit einer Gruppe losgezogen bist und genauso zerpflückt wurdest. Da haben paar Asmodier mir den Tag versüßt.


/sign^^


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nicht dumm,ich erwarte auch nicht das Aion das selbe pvp-system hat(im gegenteil,das will ich gar nicht)und auch nicht das ich alles nachgeworfen bekomm,Aion soll einfach was andres sein als "Die Kiddy-Müll ablage."



Hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden, dass du das willst. Aber wenn man ein Ticket durch das Killen feindlicher Quest NPCs bekommt, dann wird mir klar woher diese tiefe Verbitterung einiger hier kommt, wenn sie hier mit "unfairem" (read: normalem) PvP in Kontakt kommen

Beim Lesen des Verwarnungsgrundes von dir hab ich gut lachen müssen. In Aion ist das Killen der Quest NPCs eine gängige Praxis, allerdings spawnen die NPCs relativ schnell wieder nach.

Aber ein Ticket bekommen deswegen.. I lol'ed 
..und vor allem, wegen so etwas auf die Idee zu kommen ein Ticket zu schreiben.. priceless^^


----------



## De Gaudi (1. November 2009)

Wenn er und seine gruppe von einem einzigen zerpflückt wurde würd ichs sicher lustig finden.


Ich weiss,aber du hast dich auf die masse bezogen,und da muss ich dir recht geben....


----------



## Linkin~ (1. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Made my day, wenn man im pvp stirbt, verliert man keine Ep



Made MY day du Flachzange, genau das was du zitierst ist Käse. Ich habe nie gesagt das man im PvP EP verliert und das sogar danach noch expliziert korrigiert.

Aber mehr als quote drücken und 1 Satz schreiben kannst du ja anscheinend nicht wenn ich mir mal so deine anderen Ausbrüche ansehe


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

Reg dich nicht so auf und geh wieder nach WoW. Da gibts sowieso das härteste PvP.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (2. November 2009)

keine ahnung, ich hatte auch nicht viel vom aion pvp erwartet was leute angeht, aber soetwas wie nen karma system beim töten von leuten die 10 lvl unter einem sind, jeder weiß wo die abyssquests anfangen von beiden seiten, war schön zu sehen wie 5 35er am 25er questpunkt rumganken wollten, woher ich weiß das die 35 waren, kampflog hilft, für mich ist das nichtmal wirklich pvp, pvp hat etwas mit herausforderung zu tun, doch wenn ich mir nur leute heraussuche die keinerlei chance haben gegen mich, dann ist das doch arg langweilig. war aber lustig zu sehen als sie am turm gestorben sind weil sie zu nah rangekommen sind. aber teilweise ist für 25er, so gut wie jeder geht mit 25 mal in den abyss um sich den anzuschauen. und aufgrund der festungen wirds da immer wieder viele hochstufige geben die beim warten auf den nächsten einfach vor die lowlvl questteile setzen und 25er ganken. und zwar auf beiden seiten da man bei gleichen teams sich leider anstrengen muss, aber leider ist das in fast allen spielen gang und gebe geworden einfach nur noch zu zergen und nur niedrigere anzugreifen. warum sollten sie mit 50 andere 50er angreifen wenn 40er eh keinen schaden machen und man sie einfach wie kirschen vom baum pflücken kann.


----------



## Mikehoof (2. November 2009)

Es gibt im Abyss schon Ecken wo man in "Ruhe" grinden und Questen kann allerdings kann selbst da jederzeit was passieren wenn man nicht aufpasst.

Erst gestern an meinem Lieblingsplatz kurz nicht aufgepasst und Bäm war ich innerhalb von 2 Sekunden erledigt. Wie die Datenbank zeigte war mein "Gegner" 8 Level über mir aber was solls er konnte es ja nicht wissen :-)

Ich habe bisher in keinem Spiel "ehrenvolles" PvP erlebt und erwarte es auch im Abyss nicht. Wenn wir da mit einer Legionsgruppe auf Tour sind wird ja auch alles gelegt was uns in die Quere kommt.


----------



## Hekka (2. November 2009)

Hehe irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor Asgard ----> RP/PVP! Solange es als PVP bezeichnet wird uns solches als Spiel gilt, braucht man sich keine Gnade vom Gegner erwarten!
Macht Gruppen - PVP kasssiert Punkte und besorgt euch Rüstungen und Waffen darum, es kann dann nur besser werden!

Aller Anfang ist schwer und alleine im Absyss ist man sowieso zum Abschuß freigegeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (2. November 2009)

Ehrenvolles PvP gibt es nirgends, ausser evtl. in WoW Arena, wo du immer die selbe Anzahl an Gegner hast.

Wenn Du hier schon von Assassinen sprichst.
Ein Assassine ist ein fieser Meuchelmörder, dem jedes Mittel recht ist, seinen Gegner zu legen.
Da könnte ich genauso sagen, Stealth ist ein nicht ehrenhaftes Mittel um sich anzuschleichen.

Ich mache ja kein Duell, sondern will meinen Gegner wegklatschen.
Da Stealth und Angriffe aus dem Hinterhalt nunmal Elementare Eigenschaften der Klasse Assassine sind, wird man wohl nicht drumherum kommen, diese auch zu benutzen um zu gewinnen.

Es mag vielleicht sein, dass es nicht ehrenhaft ist ein 3v1 zu haben, aber ich habe auch schon desöfteren Leute gesehen die mit 10+ Leuten unterwegs sind und alles wegklatschen.
Wer machst sowas nicht.

Nur in der Gruppe kannst du auch die Fähigkeiten aller Klassen ausspielen, dass du quasi auf alles reagieren kannst. Du hast praktisch keine Nachteile der Klassen, da du ranged und melee DD´s hast Heilung etc.

Wir sehen ja das ganze schon in der Natur, wieso sonst würden dann Löwen und Wölfe im Rudel jagen, wenn es ihre chancen nicht um einiges verbessert.
Natürlich kämpfen diese ums nicht virtuelle überleben, aber wenn ich mich mit einem Game identifiziere bzw. dieses auch spiele, suche ich mir auch immer die besten Ziele aus.

Ich würde mit meiner Assasine im 1v1 auch sicherlich keinen Templer angreifen, der ein ähnliches lvl hat wie ich. Das wäre purer Selbstmord und ich würde zu 99% im Staub liegen.
Ehrenhaftest PvP in allen Ehren, aber ich greife doch nicht an wenn ich weiss dass ich zu 100% verlieren werde.
Das wäre nur total Dumm.

Der Vorteil einer Assassine ist der Überraschungsmoment.
Sobald der Gegner weiss dass du da bist, hast du eigentlich schon wieder ein Problem.

Und als Sorc kann man sich nicht wirklich im PvP beschweren.
Du hast mörder Damage und mit deiner Steinhaut oder wie das heisst, einen wirklichen Schutz.
Vorausgesetzt du weisst diesen wann und wo einzusetzen.

Und sobald du als Sorc auf range kommst hast du eigentlich schon gewonnen.
Du hast zwar als Assa schon genug möglichkeiten um an den Gegner ranzukommen, aber wenn du gesnared bist etc. als Melee hast du ein ordentliches Problem.

Meistens häng ich in der root drin erstmal, dann nehm ich nen Trank. Dann kommt gleich n sleep etc.
Wenn ich als Assa nicht first strike habe oder der Stun fehlschlägt, kann ich mir eigentlich schon meinen Sarg zimmern, wenn der gegner was von seiner Klasse versteht.

Nur mal dazu.


----------



## Mikehoof (2. November 2009)

> Meistens häng ich in der root drin erstmal, dann nehm ich nen Trank. Dann kommt gleich n sleep etc.



Sorry für offtopic aber welcher Trank hebt einen Root auf?


----------



## Tally (2. November 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Mittlerweile interessiert es mich auch nicht mehr ob die Leute an einen Mob hängen oder nicht. Ist man mal so artig und wartet ab bis der Spieler durch ist, dann wird man sofort gerooted, feared oder in einen Baum verwandelt.
> 
> Um das Ganze einfach auszudrücken: Ehrgefühl kann man sich in Aion einfach nicht leisten.


Aha, so ist PvP also? Man greift Gegner an, wenn die gerade alle Hände voll zu tun haben mit nem Mob und sich nicht wehren konnen, ggf. sogar schon halb tot sind?. Damit sie nicht etwa danach, wieder hergestellt und ohne Mob an der Backe, in der Lage sind, sich zu wehren und ggf. sogar zu gewinnen?
Damit hast du mir noch mehr Grund gegeben, PvP nicht zu mögen. Und ja, wenn es ohne so ein Verhalten nicht geht, dann ist Aion nicht das richtige Spiel für mich. 

Bis jetzt komme ich aber ohne Abyss und nur mit questen ganz gut klar. Und wenn ne Horde Asmos meint, es sei cool, über nen einsam in Eltnen questenden Kleriker herzufallen, der sie nicht mal gesehen hat, dann denke ich mir meinen Teil und stehe wieder auf, wenn sie weg sind.
Wie weit ich auf diese Weise kommen werde, wird man sehen.


----------



## De Gaudi (2. November 2009)

Aion_Pvp_ist_nicht_wow_pvp!

In wow kannst du ruhig allein laufen,aber Aion ist ein MMOrpg. Massive Multiplayer.


----------



## Nàrdinel (2. November 2009)

Hehe. wenn ich das lese bekomme ich noch mehr Lust die kleinen Heulsusen umzuklatschen!
Wie der Mod schon sagte, Rot=ToT. Es ist nicht wie in WoW wo man sich nett zuwinkt und oft auch mal gegenseitig in Ruhe lässt weil der andere ja grade sooooo lieb questet.......
In Aion sind die Fronten halt geklärt und deshalb wird auch alles getötet was weiße Flügel hat, egal was er gerade tut. Das ist nicht unfair, das ist Krieg! Und wer glaubt in Aion gehts um 1vs 1 PvP sollte sich nochmal mit der Spielmechanik auseinandersetzen.


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

AngelusMortifer schrieb:


> aber soetwas wie nen karma system beim töten von leuten die 10 lvl unter einem sind,



So ein System hat schon AoC kaputtgemacht, weil dann die Kleinen anfangen die Grossen zu ganken in dem sie einfach mitten in den Kampf gelaufen sind und sich einfach haben sterben lassen. Jeder bringt dann beim RvR genug Kleine mit und die darf man dann nicht killen, weil man sonst negatives Karma oder ähnliches bekommt. Burgen angreifen im Abyss? Klar eine Handvoll low level mit in den Raid gesteckt und dann hat man richtig Spass.

Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist. Und wieder mal sind es die WoW Spieler, die hier jammern. Wenn man in einem PvP Gebiet gekillt wird und keine Chance hat, dann ist das eben so. Habt ihr denn eine Chance wenn das level gleich ist und ihr von einer grössseren Gruppe angegriffen werdet? Nein. Soll dann so etwas auch sanktioniert werden? Oder habt ihr eine Chance wenn ihr einen Mob an euch kleben habt und dann jemand ankommt, der euch angreift? Nein. Muss dort dann ebenfalls ein Karma System greifen?

Open PvP ist kein Arena PvP. Und das macht gerade den Reiz aus. Man kann in open PvP Gebieten nicht einfach lustig questen gehen. Allein dieser Anspruch ist schon hart lächerlich. "Ich bin jetzt 25. Im Abyss gibts Quests. Da gehe ich jetzt hin. Und da ich 50,- Euro bezahlt habe, habe ich auch ein Recht darauf da zu questen." Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen. Die Quests im Abyss sind nicht dazu da, damit ihr leveln könnt. Sie sind dazu da um die Spieler langsam an den Abyss heranzuführen, ihn mit dem PvP in dem Spiel und der Endgame Zone vertraut zu machen und als Anreiz dafür auch mal dort hinein zusehen. Questen und leveln kann man in dem PvE Gebieten.
In einem PvP Gebiet kann man doch nicht so naiv sein und dort allen Ernstes erwarten ungestört questen zu können und an irgendein "Ehrgefühl" appellieren, dass andere Spieler dies akzeptieren. 

Abyss ist open PvP. Wer damit nicht klarkommt möge bitte wieder gehen. Es muss ja nicht allen gefallen. Geht einfach wieder zu WoW zurück und schlagt euch dort in abgesprochenen Arena Kämpfen rundenbasiert auf die Köpfe und freut euch über gleiche Level, Anzahl der Gegener und die viele Ehre, die ihr da bekommt. Wenn ihr eure Ansicht nicht komplett ändert werdet ihr hier nicht glücklich. Ihr seid einfach keine PvP Spieler.


----------



## Karbal (2. November 2009)

Ich persönlich greife keinen an der grade mit Mobs kämpft ausser dieserer Spezie hat selbiges schon bei mir gemacht.
Aber generell halte ich es so: "Kenn keine Gnade denn du wirst auch keine erfahren."
Zu 70-80% greift dich doch der Gegner an den man stehen lässt bei einer für ihn günstigen Gelegenheit.

@Tally wenn du PvP so zwanghaft aus dem Weg gehst, solltest du überlegen ob Aion das richtige Spiel ist. Das Endgame ist nunmal 70-80% PvP, wer lieber nur ein vorhersehbares Script angreift oder nicht damit leben kann von einer Übermacht ab und zu platt gemacht zu werden ist, ist hier eventl. falsch.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. November 2009)

Schon erstaunlich, einerseits soll alles schön realistisch sein, andererseits wird nach rücksicht auf einem Schlachtfeld gerufen.

Also ein PvP Gebiet ist ein Schlachtfeld, soweit sind sich ja alle einig. Nun kommen Leute und sagen hey, ich muss hier aber meinen Char lvln. Das wäre in etwa so als wenn du dich in die Schusslinie 2 Verfeindeter Fraktionen stellst und sagst ich hab damit nichts zu tun. Klar wird man dort umgehauen und natürlich dann wenn die Chance auf einen Sieg am größten ist.
Glaub mal nicht das in irgendeinem Krieg auch nur irgendjemand jeh rücksicht genommen hat, gegenüber dem Feind, der einem ja im zweifelsfall wieder begegnet und dich dann killt. Und da es gefangene nicht gibt in einem Spiel bleibt nur das eine. Auch das töten nach dem wiederbeleben ist auf einem Schlachtfeld zu erwarten.

"Ehrenhaft" in einem Krieg, dieses Wort gibt es nur unter Kämpfern der eigenen Fraktion, dies bedeutet dann das man besonders viele Feinde getötet hat und seinen Freunden treu zu Seite steht. 
Also alle die mit dem thrill nicht klar kommen sollten sich andere Gebiete suchen um zu farmen, so wie sich jeder vernünftige Jäger der eine Beute erlegen will dafür nicht ein aktuelles Kriegsgebiet aussucht. Und sollte man in die verlegenheit kommen dieses tun zu müssen, sollte man sich um ausreichend hilfe kümmern, anders geht es nun einmal nicht, das ist eben ein stück weit realismus.


----------



## Darjun (2. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schonmal in einem anderen Thread geposted aber tu es gern nochmal: open PvP ist niemals fair. Im open PvP gibt es einfach enorm viele Faktoren die es nahezu unmöglich machen einen fairen Kampf zu gestalten. Es beginnt schon damit, dass eh niemand weiss welches Level sein Gegenüber hat. So kommt es also auch gut und gern mal vor, dass Level 25 Spieler hoch motiviert einen Level 40 Spieler angreifen den sie nie angegriffen hätten wenn sie sein Level gesehen hätten. Als nächstes kommt die Situation: es ist ja nicht so, dass im Abyss alle nur rumstehen und auf PvP warten. Viele machen Quests, farmen Mobs usw. ... selbst wenn man wartet bis sie ihren Mob tot haben und geregged sind heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es ein fairer Kampf ist. Cooldown auf Schilde / Spells usw spielen hier eine ganz große Rolle. Dann gibt's natürlich noch die Spieler die in Überzahl einzelne Spieler töten. Das wird man nie vermeiden können aber man kann sich mit dem Gedanken trösten, dass sie kaum Abyss Punkte dafür bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sehr schön geschrieben pente......genauso ist das nämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sterbenhilfe leisten oder selber draufgehn, was anderes gibt es nicht im abyss und da hat ehrgefühl einfach keinen platz!
also an alle tauben da draussen....ich verschone euch nicht wenn ihr beim mob kloppen seit und ich mit meiner assa anrücke, nur einer verlässt lebend das schlachtfeld, nämlich der bessere (oder der mit dem höheren level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Roy1971 (2. November 2009)

Man sollte in der ganzen Diskussion nicht ausser acht lassen, dass man den Level des Gegner´s ingame gar nicht sieht. Dieses Low-Level-geganke würde ja erstmal dieses zur Voraussetzung haben. 

Oder soll ich mir das etwa wie folgt vorstellen: Ich lauf im Abyss durch die Gegend, sehe einen Gegner und denk mit "Oh, toll... vielleicht angreifen". Dafür switch ich dann mal erst auf meinen Desktop, rufe mir im Explorer erstmal die Aionseite auf um nachzusehen, welches Level den mein "potenzieller" Gegner hat (ich will ja kein Low-Level ganken). Dann sehe ich "oh, auch Level 38, den greif ich mal an". Switch dann wieder ins Spiel und...... bin Tot ;-)

Für ein PvP-Spiel nicht gerade sinnvoll.....


----------



## Ennia (2. November 2009)

Ich musste letztens einfach nur laut lachen, als es wieder mal ein Tauben-Assa bei mir probiert hat ^^

Ich bin Kleriker und suche den PvP-Kampf nicht geziehlt. Wo der kampf zu vermeiden ist, tu ich das.

Naja, ich war locker, lässig am Grinden und als der zweite von zwei Mobs down war wunderte ich mich, dass ich immer noch schaden bekam.. naja, es war nicht viel, aber dennoch nervig. Ich bewegte meinen Kleriker mal ein paar schritte vom Mob weg und da kam auch schon ein kleiner Assasine zum Vorschein ^^ Lol, dachte ich mir und spammte meine Rotation auf ihn... Irgendwie scheinte er sich dann auch mehr anzustrengen, aber das half ihm nicht viel, da ich seine Angriffe locker wegheilte. Irgendwie wurde ihm das dann zu blöd und er musste reiß aus nehmen, da sich zwei Asmodier-Kollegen noch einmischen musste... Ich glaube er ist entkommen ^^

Ich fands einfach nur putzig.

Wenn dann ganze Tauben-Gruppen auf mich losgehen.. ist das schon nervig.


----------



## tamirok (2. November 2009)

also als ranger hab ich auch keine probleme gegen assas solange ich pvp gear anhabe^^ find die auch putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur templer sind scheise ...


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2009)

na, dann seid ihr euch ja einig - ich nicht. dass aion kein reines pvp-spiel ist erkenne ich z.b. daran dass es nie so vermarktet wurde und auch in den vorabberichten und previewtests nie eindeutig nie so genannt wurde/wird. und natürlich daran, dass man bis lvl22 gar nicht mit dem thema PvP in berührung kommt (von duellen mal abgesehen). hier wird versucht sowohl pvpler als auch pvpeler zufrieden zu stellen, auch wenn pvp scheinbar einen zentraleren teil dabei einnimmt als bei WoW & co. 12 instanzen (?) und worldbosse sind ein weiterer hinweis darauf. wäre aion ein reines pvp-spiel könnte man sicher auch auf diesem wege leveln und ihr pvp-götter müsstet euch nicht mit diesem leidigen questlesen und -erfüllen herumschlagen.

ich kann mich mit dem unfairen pvp-geschehen so jedenfalls nicht anfreunden und hoffe ohne erledigung entsprechender Qs mit normalem PvE bis lvl 50 durchzukommen. wie s dann weiter geht werde ich sehen. mein novemberspielzeit ist jedenfalls bezahlt und die möchte ich auch weiterhin gern nutzen.


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

Und er ging hinaus und weinte bitterlich..


----------



## De Gaudi (2. November 2009)

willste ne packung Sniff?        


http://www.ppd.tv/?page=10


----------



## Phant0m (2. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> na, dann seid ihr euch ja einig - ich nicht. dass aion kein reines pvp-spiel ist erkenne ich z.b. daran dass es nie so vermarktet wurde und auch in den vorabberichten und previewtests nie eindeutig nie so genannt wurde/wird. und natürlich daran, dass man bis lvl22 gar nicht mit dem thema PvP in berührung kommt (von duellen mal abgesehen). hier wird versucht sowohl pvpler als auch pvpeler zufrieden zu stellen, auch wenn pvp scheinbar einen zentraleren teil dabei einnimmt als bei WoW & co. 12 instanzen (?) und worldbosse sind ein weiterer hinweis darauf. wäre aion ein reines pvp-spiel könnte man sicher auch auf diesem wege leveln und ihr pvp-götter müsstet euch nicht mit diesem leidigen questlesen und -erfüllen herumschlagen.
> 
> ich kann mich mit dem unfairen pvp-geschehen so jedenfalls nicht anfreunden und hoffe ohne erledigung entsprechender Qs mit normalem PvE bis lvl 50 durchzukommen. wie s dann weiter geht werde ich sehen. mein novemberspielzeit ist jedenfalls bezahlt und die möchte ich auch weiterhin gern nutzen.



nur mal so am rande: wo wird denn aion als pve spiel vermarktet? ebenso wenig wie es als pvp spiel vermarktet wurde. tatsache ist und bleibt aber, das der hauptteil auf dem pvpve liegt. hättest du dich ein bisschen informiert, würdest du wissen das es einfach so ist.
du kaufst ja auch kein Fiat weil es zu Ferrari gehört und sagst dann "das ding is ja total unsportlich und langsam"
und wegen den "pvp-götter" wie du sie nennst:
es ist halt so das man im pvp gegankt wird. du hast die wahl im abyss oder ausserhalb vom abyss zu lvln. wenns dich stört das du im abyss umgehauen wirst, lvl ausserhalb vom abyss.
lass die leute doch so spielen wie sie es möchten. nur weil du von 5 gegnern zerfetzt wirst, ist aion ein schlechtes spiel, unausgewogen oder sonst was. das liegt wenn dann überhaupt an den spielern.
solltest du erfolgreich im abyss grinden/questen, wirst du ja auch mit abyss punkten und mehr xp belohnt als ausserhalb, dafür halt die gank gefahr.
kannst ja schlecht mit ner weißen flagge in den abyss rennen und sagen "leute ich will kein pvp machen, ich will nur questen/grinden/lvln" ^^


----------



## tamirok (2. November 2009)

n keks zum whine?


----------



## De Gaudi (2. November 2009)

> n keks zum whine?





KÄSE,nicht keks...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (2. November 2009)

wieder mal nen toller threat hier im forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in ne pvp-zone gehen und sich über pvp beschweren. hrhr vorstellungen haben manche... 

mir fehlen hier noch die spieler die sich beschweren das sie umgehauen wurden als sie aufem pott waren.. hey ich war afk das zählt nicht!!!! 11elf :/


klasse fand ich den spieler der dann wieder zurückläuft weil er schließlich die quest erledigen will ^^ mal ehrlich.. wie blöd muss man sein dahin zurückzugehen ohne verstärkung? klar kann der feindlich spieler weg sein aber wie gross ist die chance? bzw wie gross ist die chance das er in 5 min wiederkommt um dich wiederholt zu legen.. teilweise sind spieler echt wie bot´s die immer wieder zum gleichen platz zurücklaufen.
wie wäre es wenn man ne runde pvp macht oder sich ne andere quest sucht? unglaublich manche leute hier.


----------



## Zafric (2. November 2009)

Asmos! Holt sie euch in Eltnen und Heiron, auf das der Flame weitergeht. "Mimiiii, jetzt bin ich schon dem essentiellen Teil des Spiels absichtlich aussem Weg gegangen und habe mich hier durch die eigenen Gegenden gequestet, da hauen die ****** mich immer noch, Wäääääh"


----------



## Magmaster (2. November 2009)

Also gerade als mage sollte man wohl auch kein Problem haben einen Solo olatt zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst Spiele Kantor und genieße es von Solospielern angegriffen zu werden - ist schön die dann nach so gefühlten 1 Million mal heilen und draufhauen zu besiegen... und sich den verdutzten Gesichtsausdruck der blöden Taube am anderen Ende vorzustellen xD.

Wenn natürlich ne "Farmgruppe" vorbeikommt muss man schon ne menge Glück haben und sollte sich immer ne Taktik zurechtlegen - Fliegen und out of sight zu gehen find ich dabei besonders geil - Caster kommen nachgeflogen und schon hat man sie unter der "Scherbe im schönsten Nahkampfgemetzel - am besten hat man dann noch mehr Flugzeit und sieht wie sie mitten im Fight abstürzen - das sind dann die geilsten Siege.

Also net ärgern lassen sondern draufhauen - Siegen oder besiegt werden heißt hier nun mal das Motto (ist eben nen PVP - Game in erster Linie) - das leveln ab 25 finde ich eh eher nebensächlich.

Mfg. Magmaster


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2009)

naja, 3 leute die käse/kekse anbieten und mit mit kurzweisheiten a la "geh doch ..." daher kommen, überzeugen mich nicht gerade von dem grandiosen pvp-spaß der da so unbemerkt an mir vorbei zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. fakt ist doch dass aion viele pve-inhalte anbietet aber den weg nicht konsequent zuende geht bzw. man keine richtige alternative hat einen anderen weg einzuschlagen als pvp. (wenn jetzt jemand grinden vorschlägt ist es ja wohl verständlich dass ich das nicht als tolle alternative empfinde.)  vielseitig würde ich das nicht nennen.

wenn das neue zauberwort "PvPvE" allerdings bedeutet zwei spielformen halbgar miteinander zu vermischen muss ich sagen "gelungen" und "herzlichen glückwunsch". das reicht ja offensichtlich aus um ein paar desillusionierte WoW-flüchtlinge zu bespaßen - mir aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

das man den zustand von harmonischem pvp (im sinne von gleichberechtigt oder fair) nicht erreichen kann ist mir natürlich bewusst. bei aion wird mir der bogen diesbezügl. allerdings ein bisschen zu sehr überspannt in dem man einfach alle zusammen in eine arena wirft.


----------



## Zafric (2. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> naja, 3 leute die käse/kekse anbieten und mit mit kurzweisheiten a la "geh doch ..." daher kommen, überzeugen mich nicht gerade von dem grandiosen pvp-spaß der da so unbemerkt an mir vorbei zieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie ich nur immer wieder betonen kann. Hier wirst du nicht um PvP herumkommen. Eine Alternative wird dir nicht geboten. Du kannst das Spiel nicht ohne Abyss spielen und das ist nunmal PvP. Wenn du bis 50 und mit 50 nur in den eigenen Gebieten bleiben willst und bei einem Riss schnell Rückkehr castest, dann bitte ich darum, dass du das Spiel wieder wechselst.

Für dich ist Herr der Ringe Online wahrscheinlich das beste Spiel, da du dort ordentlich PvE bekommst und nur auf Wunsch PvP betreiben kannst.
Aber, wenn du dich vorher nicht informierst, dir dann plötzlich etwas auffällt, was jedem eigentlich klar sein sollte, der zumindest nun schon den 2. Monat bezahlt, dann verschone mich und die anderen begeisterten PvPvE'ler hier mit deinem Flame und deinen PvE-Weisheiten und dem getrennten Weicheigebrabbel von wegen Alternative zum PvP.


----------



## kicks (2. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> das reicht ja offensichtlich aus um ein paar desillusionierte WoW-flüchtlinge zu bespaßen - mir aber nicht



Rygel - am aktivsten in: WoW allgemeine Diskussionen

orly?


----------



## Linkin~ (2. November 2009)

Er muss halt auch cool sein.


----------



## Plattenbau (3. November 2009)

Das Spiel ist ja in Fernost so ausgelegt, das man für die Spielzeit bezahlen muss. Also belohnt es dort Spieler, die viel Kohle investieren. 
Hier gibt es eine Flat, hier werden zunächst nicht die Spieler mit Kaufkraft sondern mit der Bereitschaft, viel Freizeit darin zu investieren belohnt. 
Das gilt zumindest für die Startphase. 

Diese Spieler haben aufgrund Ihres Levles im PVP natrülich im Moment einen Vorteil. 
Und einige dieser Spieler nutzen diesen Vorteil, um auch mal was im Solo-PVP zu reissen.
Man erkennt Sie ua daran, das sie die Startgebiete der Gegenfraktion absuchen und zeigen, 
das was sie in den vergangenen Wochen so geleistet haben^^. Oft sind das Spieler, die dann Kekse anbieten^^. 

Das muss halt allen klar sein, die mit niedrigem Lvl allein ins Abyss hüpfen. Niedrigstufige Chars wird es immer Solo im Abyss geben, 
hochstufige die sich aus was für Gründen auch immer auf die Lauer legen auch. 
Sagt halt alles nix über die Qualität der Spieler in den jeweiligen Rollen aus^^. Und  macht einen gewissen Reiz aus,
 da KI durch menschliche "Intelligenz" ersetzt wird. Der Solo-Rang4-Asmo, der mich  gestern bei einem Soloausflug legen wollte
 und den Wachturm übersehen hat an dem ich "zufällig" vorbeigeflüchtet bin, wird wissen was gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas macht den Reiz halt aus und machmal geht man halt auch selber drauf, sind halt nur Pixel...

Dem PVP aus dem Weg gehen kann man früher oder später nicht. Je eher sich man stellt, 
desto besser sind im Endgame die Chancen, gut zu werden. 
Und wer die Taubenjäger als Trainigsobjekte sieht und nicht als Ärgernis, 
der hat schon mal einen kleinen Vorteil. Wer dumpf Spieler basht, die paar levl drunter sind,
 lernt nix und wird früher oder später selber Opfer.

Ich hoffe mal das das Endgame nicht zu itemlastig wird. Wär doch doof, wenn spielerisches Unvermögen
 durch Items wieder wettgemacht werden könnte...
Also wenn Aion dem Prinzip aus Fernost (Vorteil durch Kohle) folgt oder dem westlichen Prizip (Vorteil durch investierte Zeit).

Naja wir werden sehen

Bis die Tage im Abyss...


PS: ich möchte einen Gegner respektieren können, weil er gut ist, nicht weil er gutes Equip hat, das kann man sonst ganz schwer trennen. Kennt Ihr das nicht von anderen Ranglisten? Da sind die Spieler auf die man trifft auch nicht episch equippt oder 10 lvl drüber, die stehen nur im Ranking ganz oben und das zu recht weil sie es draufhaben.


----------



## Rygel (3. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Rygel - am aktivsten in: WoW allgemeine Diskussionen
> 
> orly?



na, von den WoW-spielern habe ich mich ja nie ausgeschlossen. das drei bösen worte "world of warcraft" sind ja hier so ungern gehört. ich benutze sie dennoch! vielleicht liegt es an meiner langen spielzeit dort, dass ich deshalb relativ klare wünsche und vorstellungen habe was andere MMOs betrifft. stellt euch mal einen wirklich neuen spieler vor, dessen erstes MMORPG aion ist. dieser newbie würde sich doch ganz sicher wundern warum das spielprinzip mit lvl25 auf einmal so sehr umschwingt, oder?

*aber hier soll(te) es ja darum gehen ob das pvp dort ehrenvoll ist.* ich meinen augen ist es das nicht. was soll ehrenvoll daran sein mittels quests dorthin geschickt zu werden wo man von spielern die item- und leveltechnisch weit über dem meinen sind antreten muss/kann/darf? für ein paar quests immer nen raid zu organisieren der mich "beschützt" erscheint mir dann doch etwas widersinnig und natürlich sehr zeitaufwendig.

was wäre so schlimm daran zb. den abyss in levelbereiche aufzuteilen um dieser unfairen und frustrierenden situation zu entgehen? wird man dann plattgehauen weiß: ok, das war ein "ehrenvoller" (und ebenbürtiger) gegner und ich war nur zu dusslig - damit könnte ich leben. momentan wird man mit 25 in den teil des spiels befördert, der ja ENDgame genannt wird. warum ist das so? wäre es nicht sinniger wirklich nur spieler auf dem max-level die schlachten um die festen austragen zu lassen? so wären alle zumindest leveltechnisch schonmal ebenbürtig. das gleichgewicht von elyos und asmos wird ja ohnehin (und glücklicherweise) ausgeglichen gehalten, und so blieben am ende dann wohl wirlich nur noch ausrüstungsunterschiede und können übrig (was ja im grund immer noch sehr große vor- und nachteile mit sich bringt).


----------



## xerkxes (3. November 2009)

Aion ist mit seinem elitären System nichts für Casual-Gamer mit PVP-Ambitionen und schon gar nichts für zart besaitete Spieler. Oft wird man die bitteren Pillen mit der Schneeschaufel fressen müssen. In Aion werden Spieler die mehr Zeit investieren immer die Nase vorn haben, denn nur sie haben die Zeit um sehr schnell und ausreichend für Nachschub an Ausrüstung und Buffzeug (powershards v.a.) zu sorgen. Vor allem werden nur sie die oberen Offizierränge belegen, die ihnen extra Fertigkeiten bringen um noch effizienter zu sein bzw. um zur unfairen Tötungsmaschine zu werden.


----------



## kicks (3. November 2009)

Rygel, wieso spielst du eigentlich ein Spiel mit open PvP? Du willst doch nur dein Kinder BG PvP wie in WAR oder Arenas wie in WoW. Die Spiele gibt es doch schon. Und weisst du was Scheisse an denen ist? Sie sind langweilig. Aber hey wenns dein Geschmack ist, dann geh doch einfach wieder dahin zurück. Aber wieso denkst du nur weil du mit dem Begriff open PvP nichts anfangen kannst und dich wie ein Opferlamm abschlachten lässt, müssten alle Spiele für die du dann die ungeheure Summe von 50 Euro ausgegeben hast, so weichgespült werden, wie es deinem spielerischen Können entspricht?
Tu dir nen Gefallen und quitte endlich das Game. Du bist ein PvP Opfer und eine Heulsuse. Du wirst nie Spass mit open PvP haben.

Meine Güte Xerxkes.. Also mit dem Post dort oben hast du dich echt selbst übertroffen. Deine Posts haben immer dieses Flair von grossen Ansprachen.. "Wahrlich ich sage euch.." usw. impressive! Achja, du hast diesmal die Nummer mit dem "PvP Spiele sind für die westliche Hemisphäre ungeeignet" vergessen. jtlyk


----------



## Plattenbau (3. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Aion ist mit seinem elitären System nichts für Casual-Gamer mit PVP-Ambitionen und schon gar nichts für zart besaitete Spieler. Oft wird man die bitteren Pillen mit der Schneeschaufel fressen müssen. In Aion werden Spieler die mehr Zeit investieren immer die Nase vorn haben, denn nur sie haben die Zeit um sehr schnell und ausreichend für Nachschub an Ausrüstung und Buffzeug (powershards v.a.) zu sorgen. Vor allem werden nur sie die oberen Offizierränge belegen, die ihnen extra Fertigkeiten bringen um noch effizienter zu sein bzw. um zur unfairen Tötungsmaschine zu werden.




Ähm was ist denn daran elitär, wenn man seine Zeit mit der Schneeschaufel verschleudern muss, um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen?

Wer vernünftig spielen kann braucht doch kein elitäres Equip, sowas ist doch eher für Leute interessant, die dadurch gewisse andere Defizite ausgleichen könnnen? oder liege ich da falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder reden wir über das gleiche und ich habe da was missverstanden?


----------



## kicks (3. November 2009)

Also am besten finde ich die "bitteren Pillen der Schneeschaufel". Weiss zwar nicht was das ist, aber hört sich richtig gut an.


----------



## xerkxes (3. November 2009)

Kicks, ich spiel auch kein Aion mehr und bin längst wieder da wo ich davor war und ich werde auch die Klappe halten wenn das Spiel so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass ich keine Ahnung mehr haben kann. Aber nach allem was ich mit offenen Augen ohne rosa Brille gesehen hab ist es offensichtlich wo Aion sich hinentwickeln wird. Vielleicht bin ich weichgespült, weil mir Aion ein wenig zu viel "Arbeit" ist aber du darfst nicht vergessen, dass ich die größte Spielergemeinde repräsentiere: Den Casual. Ich spiele zwar öfter mal länger aber sitze zu Hause auch schon mal eine Woche nicht vor dem Rechner. Trotzdem spiele ich lieber PVP als PVE.

Warum ich 50 Euro investiert habe? Naja, ich habe fast jedem MMO der letzten Jahre eine Chance gegeben. Das wird auch bei STO, SWTOR und vielem, was danach kommt so sein.

Was Aion halt für Euch treue Spieler noch klären muss ist ob es tatsächlich mehr Spaß macht als andere Spiele mit oPVP und das auf eine längere Zeitspanne. Derzeit ist der Abyss, nicht zuletzt weils recht neu ist ja relativ voll aber bleibt er das auch? Ich meine wenn mal eine Burg einer Fraktion gehört dann bleibt das eine ganze Weile so und wer nicht kämpfen will der portet direkt in die Burg, welche eine sehr lange Zeitspanne ein safespot ist und verschwindet in der Instanz, wogegen man nichts tun kann bis die Burg wieder angreifbar wird. Die Burg ist wie ein Wanderpokal, der nur vergeben wird, wenn NC es für richtig hält - schöner Krieg ;-). In der Zwischenzeit geht mal halt Artefakte kreisraiden.

Wenn du die Kritik hier nicht ertragen kannst, dann schau einfach mal ins Forum von NC-Soft und ließ dir die Kritiken in heimatlicher Umgebung durch, die die Zensur überleben. Dass ich in diesem Forenteil nicht sehr willkommen bin ist mir bewusst, im Moment befinde ich mich ja mit der Fahne des FC Bayern im Fanblock des Hamburger SV.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> was wäre so schlimm daran zb. den abyss in levelbereiche aufzuteilen um dieser unfairen und frustrierenden situation zu entgehen? wird man dann plattgehauen weiß: ok, das war ein "ehrenvoller" (und ebenbürtiger) gegner und ich war nur zu dusslig - damit könnte ich leben. momentan wird man mit 25 in den teil des spiels befördert, der ja ENDgame genannt wird. warum ist das so? wäre es nicht sinniger wirklich nur spieler auf dem max-level die schlachten um die festen austragen zu lassen? so wären alle zumindest leveltechnisch schonmal ebenbürtig. das gleichgewicht von elyos und asmos wird ja ohnehin (und glücklicherweise) ausgeglichen gehalten, und so blieben am ende dann wohl wirlich nur noch ausrüstungsunterschiede und können übrig (was ja im grund immer noch sehr große vor- und nachteile mit sich bringt).



der abyss ist in levelbereiche aufgeteilt. wenn du so heiss auf ausgeglichene kämpfe bist flieg in die questzone der gegenpartei und greif leute an die sich nach nem mobkampf gereggt haben. wein aber nicht wenn dich dann vorbeifliegende angreifen oder gegner die dort questen dich mit 5 mann angreifen..

kämpfe um die festungen von 50iger austragen lassen.. hehe tolle idee.. die 50iger festungen gibt es aber halt nen paar low-levelfestungen damit die leute beim leveln auch was zu tun haben. meinste nur weil um 20uhr die festungen für 50iger angreifbar sind lassen sie dich dann 8-20uhr beim leveln in ruhe questen? so ein blödsinn.. die 40iger festungen sind klasse um neben dem trockenen leveln massiv pvp zu bekommen. nehme gerne an den kämpfen teil obwohl ich mit level 35 noch nicht den grossen schaden fahren kann. aber immerhin nen paar tauben kann ich zurücktreiben. kein zwingt dich da mit level 25 zu helfen und kanonenfutter zu spielen. geh erst mit level 40 dahin und du rockst wie gewünscht :/

akzeptier es einfach das es dein komisches faires pvp in einem open-pvp spiel nie geben wird.
es wird immer spieler geben die dir mit nem höherem level - besserer ausrüstung - besseren tränken/bufffood - überzahl auf die rübe hauen. wenn das für dich nichts ist is das eindeutig das falsche spiel.


----------



## kicks (3. November 2009)

Oh süss, rosa Brille und Kritik nicht ertragen. Du scheinst das Ganze sehr persönlich zu nehmen, aber mir egal. Was mich aber interessiert.. Wenn du jetzt aufgehört hast, bedeutet das, dass du deine Predigten mit der westlichen Hemisphäre und PvP einstellst oder läuft man Gefahr solchen Tretminen hier auch weiterhin zu begegnen?

Das mit den Fussballfans ist kein gelungenes Beispiel. Wenn du mein Verhalten als Fanboitum einstufst, dann hast du bisher relativ wenig verstanden. Mir geht es nicht um Aion, mir geht es um ein Spiel mit open PvP, das Konsequenzen hat, die grösser sind als du bekommst XP und und darfst dir irgendwelche Items durch das Killen anderer Spieler ergrinden. Ich will auch kein beschissenes abgesprochenes Tunier PvP wo sich die Leute anmelden wenn sie Bock haben und die Konsequenzen genau NULL sind. Ganz viele Spiele haben leider diesen Weg gewählt und für mich ist das eben kein PvP. Das ist ein Witz.

Also nimm bitte deine "Wir casuals bezahlen die Spiele und meine Meinung ist deswegen wichtig" Sprüche und erzähls deinem Hund oder deiner Freundin oder wem auch immer. Aber so ein undurchdachtes, engstirniges und wehleidiges Gejammer nervt einfach mit der Zeit. Hier gibt es Leute, die haben nicht meine Meinung. Aber die schreiben einfach Posts bei denen man erkennt, dass sie sich Gedanken vor dem Posten gemacht haben. Da würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen die zu flamen, aber die Posts von dir und Rygel.. naja das Prädikat besonders wertvoll werden sie wohl nicht bekommen..


----------



## Pente (3. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Oh süss, rosa Brille und Kritik nicht ertragen. Du scheinst das Ganze sehr persönlich zu nehmen, aber mir egal. Was mich aber interessiert.. Wenn du jetzt aufgehört hast, bedeutet das, dass du deine Predigten mit der westlichen Hemisphäre und PvP einstellst oder läuft man Gefahr solchen Tretminen hier auch weiterhin zu begegnen?
> 
> Das mit den Fussballfans ist kein gelungenes Beispiel. Wenn du mein Verhalten als Fanboitum einstufst, dann hast du bisher relativ wenig verstanden. Mir geht es nicht um Aion, mir geht es um ein Spiel mit open PvP, das Konsequenzen hat, die grösser sind als du bekommst XP und und darfst dir irgendwelche Items durch das Killen anderer Spieler ergrinden. Ich will auch kein beschissenes abgesprochenes Tunier PvP wo sich die Leute anmelden wenn sie Bock haben und die Konsequenzen genau NULL sind. Ganz viele Spiele haben leider diesen Weg gewählt und für mich ist das eben kein PvP. Das ist ein Witz.
> 
> Also nimm bitte deine "Wir casuals bezahlen die Spiele und meine Meinung ist deswegen wichtig" Sprüche und erzähls deinem Hund oder deiner Freundin oder wem auch immer. Aber so ein undurchdachtes, engstirniges und wehleidiges Gejammer nervt einfach mit der Zeit. Hier gibt es Leute, die haben nicht meine Meinung. Aber die schreiben einfach Posts bei denen man erkennt, dass sie sich Gedanken vor dem Posten gemacht haben. Da würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen die zu flamen, aber die Posts von dir und Rygel.. naja das Prädikat besonders wertvoll werden sie wohl nicht bekommen..


Wenn du schon dabei bist anderen Foren-Usern hier Ratschläge zu erteilen was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben, dann hab ich hier einen ganz wichtigen für dich: ich lege dir dringlichst nahe dein Postverhalten und dein Ton gegenüber anderen Foren-Usern zu ändern. Wenn ich deinen aktuellen Verwarnungsstatus betrachte sehe ich wenig Spielraum für weiteres Fehlverhalten. Bleibe zukünftig freundlich und halte dich an unsere *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette* ansonsten ist meine nächste PM die letzte die du bei uns erhalten wirst.


----------



## Mitzy (3. November 2009)

Ich finde zwar schon, dass man den Abyss eher in LvL Bereiche aufteilen sollte, damit ich mir nich "Sorgen" machen muss, dass der "Gegenspieler", der dahinten rumsteht, mich im Nu killt... Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass es in jedem Spiel so ist, dass man- wenn man mehr Zeit in etwas steckt- weiter kommt, als jmd. der das eben nicht tut.
Das ist überall so, außer in Spielen, wo man nicht durch "Mobs töten" lvln und equip sammeln kann.
Ich find´s deshalb auch schon sehr amüsant, dass es gleich als "elitär" bezeichnet wird, weil die, die einfach mehr spielen, "einfach" weiter sind, als andere.
So habe ich es zumindest vorhin verstanden- wenn ich mich irre, berichtigt mich bitte.


----------



## kicks (3. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Wenn du schon dabei bist anderen Foren-Usern hier Ratschläge zu erteilen was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben, dann hab ich hier einen ganz wichtigen für dich: ich lege dir dringlichst nahe dein Postverhalten und dein Ton gegenüber anderen Foren-Usern zu ändern. Wenn ich deinen aktuellen Verwarnungsstatus betrachte sehe ich wenig Spielraum für weiteres Fehlverhalten. Bleibe zukünftig freundlich und halte dich an unsere *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette* ansonsten ist meine nächste PM die letzte die du bei uns erhalten wirst.



Sehe nicht wo ich gegen die Forenregeln verstossen haben sollte. Klär mich bitte auf


----------



## Mikehoof (3. November 2009)

> im Moment befinde ich mich ja mit der Fahne des FC Bayern im Fanblock des Hamburger SV



Bist herzlich eingeladen das mal bei einem unser nächsten Heimspiele zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Um die Spannung zu erhöhen nimm lieber eine Bremen Flagge.



> Ich meine wenn mal eine Burg einer Fraktion gehört dann bleibt das eine ganze Weile so und wer nicht kämpfen will der portet direkt in die Burg, welche eine sehr lange Zeitspanne ein safespot ist und verschwindet in der Instanz, wogegen man nichts tun kann bis die Burg wieder angreifbar wird. Die Burg ist wie ein Wanderpokal, der nur vergeben wird, wenn NC es für richtig hält - schöner Krieg ;-). In der Zwischenzeit geht mal halt Artefakte kreisraiden.



Gerade durch dieses System wird Kreisraiden ja verhindert, wie man es ja z.b. aus WAR kennt. Früher zumindest jetzt wird nur noch Altdorf geraidet.
Den Langzeitspaß kann noch keiner beurteilen, das wird die Zeit halt zeigen.



> Sehe nicht wo ich gegen die Forenregeln verstossen haben sollte. Klär mich bitte auf



Sehe ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastry (3. November 2009)

@kicks ich denke dein Problem ist einfach das du generell respektlos gegenüber den anderen Usern bist. Die paar Sachen die ich bisher von dir lesen durfte waren grundsätzlich von oben herab, also lies mal die Netiquette und es wird dir wohl selbst auffallen. Wobei deine Posts eh zu vernachlässigen sind.


----------



## Pente (3. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Sehe nicht wo ich gegen die Forenregeln verstossen haben sollte. Klär mich bitte auf


Der Ton macht die Musik. Ich denke du hast schon ganz gut verstanden was ich meine. Ansonsten kannst du dir gerne die Zeit nehmen und unsere *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette* ausführlich zu lesen. Sollte dies dann immernoch nicht ausreichen kannst du mir gerne eine PM diesbezüglich schreiben.


----------



## xerkxes (3. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Gerade durch dieses System wird Kreisraiden ja verhindert, wie man es ja z.b. aus WAR kennt. Früher zumindest jetzt wird nur noch Altdorf geraidet.
> Den Langzeitspaß kann noch keiner beurteilen, das wird die Zeit halt zeigen.



Naja, Kreisraiden ist in WAR begünstigt, weil man von verteidigten Burgen auf unverteidigte ausweichen kann, das ist wahr. Im Endeffekt wollten es die Spieler aber so, denn sonst hätten sie es ja nicht gemacht. Der Mensch sucht halt den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes um etwas zu erreichen. Ist es hoffnungslos und nicht essentiell für sein Überleben gibt er aber auch schnell auf.

Altdorf wird jetzt nur noch geraidet, weil die Orderseite auf 2 Servern hoffnungslos in Unterzahl geraten ist, nur auf 1 Server bietet Order noch ein Hindernis auf dem Weg zum König. Das System in Warhammer fällt zusammen aber bete, dass auf keinem Aionserver mal eine Fraktion in Underdogstatus gerät, denn die können nichtmal den Überraschungsmoment nutzen um mal eine Burg zu kassieren, weil in Aion nahezu nach Raidplaner Burgen gedefft werden können. Das System in Aion lebt genauso von einem Kräftegleichgewicht und fällt im Falle des Falles noch schneller zusammen. Die Balaur kümmert die Unterzahl ja nicht, wie wir bereits wissen, sie sorgt nur dafür, dass eine Fraktion nicht zu viele Burgen und Artefakte besitzt. Damit tun sie eigentlich der Übermacht einen Gefallen weil sie beim nächsten Mal wieder sichere Medaillen bekommen. Burgendefs könnten deshalb irgendwann auf manchen Servern gemäß dem Ruf von Aion zur loveparade werden.

Übrigens hab ich mich keineswegs von kicks beleidigt gefühlt. Es gehört in der heutigen Internetkultur ja fast schon zum guten Ton mit Aggressionen vorzugehen wenn jemand versucht sein Territorium zu beschmutzen.


----------



## kicks (3. November 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Wobei deine Posts eh zu vernachlässigen sind.



Oh bitte, das ist nicht dein ernst oder? Du berurteilst meine Posts als "von oben herab" um dann als Abschluss so nen Spruch zu bringen?

@Pente
Ich kenne die Forenregeln und auch wenn du sie nochmal postest sehe ich nicht wo ich gegen diese verstossen habe. Eventuell sind in meinen Posts auch des öfteren Sprüche wie bei Mianstry zu finden. Das wars aber. Ich hoffe hier wird mit gleichem Mass gemessen und solche Dinge werden bei anderen auch abgemahnt und der Nasenfaktor spielt eine weniger grosse Rolle als man das aus deinen Posts herauslesen kann.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. November 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Made MY day du Flachzange, genau das was du zitierst ist Käse. Ich habe nie gesagt das man im PvP EP verliert und das sogar danach noch expliziert korrigiert.
> 
> Aber mehr als quote drücken und 1 Satz schreiben kannst du ja anscheinend nicht wenn ich mir mal so deine anderen Ausbrüche ansehe


Und du hast jetzt 2 Sätze geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn es dir nicht ums pvp geht, dann solltest du dich mit dem Threadtitel vielleicht nochmal beschäftigen, hier gehts ums PvP.

Da sag ich nur


Linkin~ schrieb:


> Made MY day du Flachzange,


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. November 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Asmos! Holt sie euch in Eltnen und Heiron, auf das der Flame weitergeht. "Mimiiii, jetzt bin ich schon dem essentiellen Teil des Spiels absichtlich aussem Weg gegangen und habe mich hier durch die eigenen Gegenden gequestet, da hauen die ****** mich immer noch, Wäääääh"



Ja ich musste gestern, bei der Spionage quest ne 6er gruppe mit nem kantor zusammen ganken, /ironie on meinten die einfach uns beim questen zu stören---> no go /ironie off
Ich versteh langsam echt nicht, wie man sich in einem PvPvE Spiel darüber aufregen kann, dass die Gegner einen töten können, was soll dass den sein, ein Krieg mit fairen bedingungen? Krieg der Kuschelmuschelkatzen?


----------



## Pente (3. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> @Pente
> Ich kenne die Forenregeln und auch wenn du sie nochmal postest sehe ich nicht wo ich gegen diese verstossen habe. Eventuell sind in meinen Posts auch des öfteren Sprüche wie bei Mianstry zu finden. Das wars aber. Ich hoffe hier wird mit gleichem Mass gemessen und solche Dinge werden bei anderen auch abgemahnt und der Nasenfaktor spielt eine weniger grosse Rolle als man das aus deinen Posts herauslesen kann.


Es gelten für alle die gleichen Regeln. Was dein Fehlverhalten betriffst kannst du mir wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt gern eine PM schreiben, ich werde dies hier sicher nicht öffentlich besprechen.


*Zum Thema selbst:*
Ich hab hier mal ein paar Postings entfernt und bevor ihr euch noch weiter hier anfeindet werde ich, auch auf Wunsch des Thread-Erstellers, dieses Thema hiermit beenden.


----------

